# Houston Area Model Drag Racing League



## AHR43

Hi all,
Today begins an exciting new chapter in Houston Area RC racing. Today was the inaugral meeting of the Houston Area Model Drag Racing League (HAMDRL for short).

This inaugral event took place on the parking lot of West Oaks Little League, George Bush Park, Harris County, Texas.
Ten (10) racers attended - two (2) made the drive in from San Antonio just to attend this event.

Biff (Gary) was there early to set up the course. Shortly following were AC (AHR43), Kip (Slash) and his racing partner and wife Michelle (Moo) from San Antonio. Lyn (Bigmax) rolled in next with the doughnuts. Troy (TROY A) and his son Michael; Justin (justinspeed79) and his father Doug, and David Carter rounded out the attendees for this most auspicious first event.

There were a total of seven (7) cars fielded, including one Top Fuel nitro dragster (rail), three electric rails, two electric doorslammers and one nitro stadium truck. Biff made an early safety pass down the course to make sure it was safe to proceed with the event. Moo made the first official run downcourse in HAMDRL history. She made a blistering pass with her BoLink electric rail.

From then on it was a series of successive blasts down the scale 1/4mile. Biff's GMS Spec car running arrow straight, Bigmax pulling the leeever on his 6cell ProMod-so low to the ground you could hear the nose scrape once or twice. Slash's Top Fuel rail doing a wheelie through the speed trap. Justinspeed79 had the tune on his nitro ST right on and made three solid passes-he's gonna be a bracket threat.

We at HAMDRL want to extend a special thank you to Kip and Moo for making the trek from SA to run with us. Their enthusiasm for RC drag racing is infectious. We here in H-town are proud to be their sister club to the east.

Thanks again to all that attended. For those that couldn't make it, we'll see you next time-Sunday, Nov 5th, 10:00A.M.

Biff took loads of pics I know he is just waiting to post, so I'm gonna hand this over to him now...


----------



## Gary

Truth be told AC, Moo made the first official pass in HMDRLs history. All I did was check my steering before yall got there, allthough I may have "Mislead" yall slightly! :slimer: 

And I bet she can outrun everyone of us in Houston! 

Thanks Moo and the Kipster for coming out to H-Town to help us getting Drag Racing started here. Thats an awful long drive just to meet up in a parking lot with mostly strangers to help us get going. It was cold and windy, but we will never forget it! Nice meeting yall, and thank you!

I had a GREAT day! Its the first time I got to race Bigmax in a long time, and won!  Got to meet some new people and had a totall blast. Car was "Dialed", tad slow but slash guessed it at 3:10. That goes to show that in Drag Racing, the fastest car doesnt allway win.

I have alot of pics to post up yet, but Im near "Crash City" and I might wait untill tomarrow, in the mean time, I had a blast and it was great meeting yall. Thank you!

And beating Bigmax!


----------



## Gary

First round of pics is of ACs car. Very shweet. New Era front end with a Walbern rear end.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax wrenching, slash and Moos pit and the very first HAMDRLs runs!


----------



## Gary

One very fast Nitro Methane burning top fuel rail driven by slash.


----------



## Gary

AC's car, first time on the ground!


----------



## Gary

My car, which BTW, really works!


----------



## ddcarter3

I had a blast! Thanks to Biff for letting me make a couple of passes. The last one taking out the cone at the end. I don't think I could have hit it more dead center if I had tried. I already have my sights on an electric rail. Hope to have it soon. See yall soon. Maybe we can make a trip to San Antonio to return the favor to Slash and Moo.
This is gonna be fun.
David


----------



## justinspeed79

I had a blast too! It was great to meet everyone and put some faces to names! I spent most of the time wrenching, but I did manage to get a few decent passes in. Those drag cars are FAST! And Slash said they would be much faster on a preppared suface. WOW! I am going to run bracket for now, but I think there is definately going to be a drag car in my future! 

Thanks to everyone for making it a great outing!

Also, a Big thanks to Gary for kooking me up with some tires for my truck, and for letting me take his car for a couple of passes down the strip!

What a great time!


----------



## slash

*Did somebody say fun?????*

Kudos to everybody at todays event! That was fun, putting faces to the forum handles, smacking on donuts with Bigmax, talking organizational strategy with AC, discussing bracket racing fundamentals with Justin and Doug, filling in David on the history of SAMDRL, shooting the poop with Biff, comparing tune up notes with Troy A and his son Michael (thanks Michael for the assist at the top end!).....oh, yeah......AND RACING! I forgot how much fun it is! Not having to worry about running the race was pretty cool! Thanks for having Moo and myself out there today. That was great. That's one thing to scratch off on the checklist of things to do for HAMDRL! Can't wait to do it again! Thanks again!

Kip & Moo


----------



## Bigmax

*Yeah Biff took me at the end.*

Some excuse he was waiting on his batteries to cool down before charging them again to race me. It was 60 degrees out there!!! SKEEEERED I'm thinking! 

What time I had was Great! A BIG THANKYOU to Kip and Michell for coming over and sharing the tire goop too!

I was so excited about getting there I didn't take one pic.

PD when you get over here. I had that Funnycar in my watch list too. Good price bud. My wife may be right. I have racing on the brain.

This is the real world right?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Sorry,i couldn't make it guys.i had a slight flood in my bedroom from my bathroom that my son decided he was gonna flush about a half roll of t.p. down the hole. my lil 2 gallon shop vac was working o.t.

sounds like everyone had a blast and i will definately make the next one......


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> PD when you get over here. I had that Funnycar in my watch list too. Good price bud. My wife may be right. I have racing on the brain.
> 
> This is the real world right?


Bro, if you are interested in the car, I'll sell it to you for what I bought it for. Like I said, I'm still scratching my head about why I bidded on it and bought it. LOL! Just have no idea when it will see KoFords or much less some asphalt. And yeah, I'll sell it to you for the price, less the shipping which ought to make it a great deal for ya. Just let me know. You and I are both in Cypress and I can meet up with you any where.

Welcome to 2Cool world!

PD2


----------



## Ronborsk

I am glad to hear that folks had a good time. I was there in spirit. Wife was sick and a lil irritated that I spent some money on an rc video, lol. Not sure what will happen in the future with drag racing and myself but if I can manage it I wish to get out there if not to race at least to watch. I was piddling with an old pan car, probably a Bolink or something but not marked. I got it together but need to work on it some more. 

Way to go guys/gals.

Not sure what is gonna happen at home when my new Drake pipe comes in, doh.


----------



## Bigmax

*Thought I would help AC out this morning.*

Sitting here at our new branch office doing my surfing thang!

So here is AC Minutes of our 1st GTG!

Hi all,
We kinda kicked around a discussion on how to schedule our events. We want to get more input from the local H-town guys before we commit, but here is our interim:

1st and 3rd Sundays 10:00A.M. We're kinda leaning toward a Test & Tune 1st Sunday and a points event 3rd Sunday. We want to work with SAMDRL while we grow ourselves. Having a points race on 3rd Sunday would give you all in the SA area and north the opportunity to travel to H-town and race on the SAMDRL off-weekend.
For now TC will be grape soda. LC6 to die for...but we're using a county facility-they may not cotton to us laying down LC6. Oh, give us time to get a timing system too. We're Gorilla Racing now-but that will change. We're looking into an enrty level system, e.g., STAGE, ET and MPH. That will give us the basics to conduct an event. We can grow it from there.

Nitro, we'd love to have you come race with us-and anyone else too. The parking lot is not too far east from Katy, S on Hwy6, vic. Westheimer Rd-George Bush [county] Park.

A special Thank You to Slash and his racing partner and wife Moo for making this inaugral event special. Their enthusiasm for the sport of RC drag racing is infectious. Shucks, before I could finish my doughnut (Thanks, Bigmax), Moo had the leaf blower in hand and was cleaning the track! You can't hold those two back!

Griz, we were hoping you'd make it, but fully understand, and not suprised. Even Superman hisself would be hard pressed to match your racing schedule.

Biff, thanks for posting the thumbnails of my new rail. Gotta get a drive belt before next weekend.

Later all...pizza's here

***************

Now yall can see how this can work in you schedules.


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> I had a blast! Thanks to Biff for letting me make a couple of passes. The last one taking out the cone at the end. I don't think I could have hit it more dead center if I had tried. I already have my sights on an electric rail. Hope to have it soon. See yall soon. Maybe we can make a trip to San Antonio to return the favor to Slash and Moo.
> This is gonna be fun.
> David


I had a Blast bro!

Glad you made it out and with a 30 MPH wind pushing the cars to the right, you did good not hitting 3rd base. lol. Conditions were tough and I have a wind burn. My face is red.


----------



## Gary

justinspeed79 said:


> I had a blast too! It was great to meet everyone and put some faces to names! I spent most of the time wrenching, but I did manage to get a few decent passes in. Those drag cars are FAST! And Slash said they would be much faster on a preppared suface. WOW! I am going to run bracket for now, but I think there is definately going to be a drag car in my future!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making it a great outing!
> 
> Also, a Big thanks to Gary for kooking me up with some tires for my truck, and for letting me take his car for a couple of passes down the strip!
> 
> What a great time!


It was awsome to finally meet you and your Dad bro! Lets race!


----------



## ddcarter3

*Done Deal!!!!*

Just paid for the Rail. Just like the movie.
On Any Sunday


----------



## PD2

ddcarter3 said:


> Just paid for the Rail. Just like the movie.
> On Any Sunday


Great to hear David! Did you get the entire package with the ESC or just the rail?

Congrats! That was a SWEET car for sure!

Enjoy!
PD2


----------



## Ronborsk

3:55am? Dang.


----------



## Pilot281

*Help!*



Ronborsk said:


> 3:55am? Dang.


^^^ Roger that........I've noticed several posts by some people during the early hours of the day. If you guys are normally up at these crazy hours, I could schedule some appointments to have you meet up with my 3 week old and FEED HIM on the night shift.







AAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Bigmax

*LOL @ Pilot!*

Sure , That will happen. 

We're growing by the hour!!!


----------



## Gary

Ive lost count! How many cars and racers do we have now?


----------



## AHR43

*HAMDRL Racer Spreadsheet*



Gary said:


> Ive lost count! How many cars and racers do we have now?


Yo Biff,

I've got 23 racers on my spreadsheet. For now I'm listing them as either 'active' or 'inactive'. Active-they've posted SOMETHING RC drag racing related to one or more of the 2CR threads, AND attended last weeks Test & Tune. Inactive-posts only, not attended a Test & Tune or Gorilla Race yet.

Cars? Man, that's changing day-to-day. Like Griz said, Texas is buying up all the RC drag cars on Ebay...and then some. I try to maintain on the spreadsheet either electric, nitro - or both - and model. Right now, I'm OBE (Overcome by events) as we used to say in the Army. I'll go back and get a fix on a number.


----------



## PD2

Pilot281 said:


> ^^^ Roger that........I've noticed several posts by some people during the early hours of the day. If you guys are normally up at these crazy hours, I could schedule some appointments to have you meet up with my 3 week old and FEED HIM on the night shift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAHHHHHHH


Its this freakin job I'm at! I used to be able to come and go whenever, but ever since they switched me to something I have hated and dread all my career, they expect me to be in here early - coming from Cypress to the Galleria, if you are on the roads after 6 am, you won't make it into the office until nearly 8 am. Sucks and can't wait for the change!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Is this guy a machine or what? 

Dont make a bunch of work out of it on our account bro! If you aint having fun, we aint either. And NEVER be afraid to ask some of these other fools to help out. 

Or better yet, for the betterment of the hobby, lets ask AC what he wants help with. The guy knows his stuff and with his leadership, we can put Texas way up on the RC map like and San Antonio has done with Drag Racing.

Just throwing things out here, I have some ideas. We need a logo. We need stickers. We need a permanant strip. (Ill be working on that) We need brochures and handing them out at hotrod shops, Auto Zone etc.

Promotion, promotion, promotion.

Just throwing some things out for everyone to think about and if yall can think of some other stuff, please post up. If you think you can do one of the above, jump on it my bruthas! This is a team thing and everyone has a say.

I think a HAMDRL website would be cool, but I would be against having a forum there. Just a plain jane site like http://www.sadragracing.com/ or like http://www.hircr.com/

No forum. We have one here, and we dont want any politics that goes along with that. Just my $0.02.

My hats off to AC. Dude is relentless and dedicated. And thats infectious!

Good job bro!


----------



## Gary

Oh, BTW. Anybody up to some test and tuning or Gorilla racing Sunday?

So many new guys, new cars, Im down!


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Its this freakin job I'm at! I used to be able to come and go whenever, but ever since they switched me to something I have hated and dread all my career, they expect me to be in here early - coming from Cypress to the Galleria, if you are on the roads after 6 am, you won't make it into the office until nearly 8 am. Sucks and can't wait for the change!
> 
> PD2


At least you get to sleep in bro!  At 3:55 Im pulling into the parking lot. lol


----------



## AHR43

*Aw Shucks, guys, the fun has just begun*



Gary said:


> Is this guy a machine or what?
> 
> Dont make a bunch of work out of it on our account bro! If you aint having fun, we aint either. And NEVER be afraid to ask some of these other fools to help out.
> 
> Or better yet, for the betterment of the hobby, lets ask AC what he wants help with. The guy knows his stuff and with his leadership, we can put Texas way up on the RC map like and San Antonio has done with Drag Racing.
> 
> Just throwing things out here, I have some ideas. We need a logo. We need stickers. We need a permanant strip. (Ill be working on that) We need brochures and handing them out at hotrod shops, Auto Zone etc.
> 
> Promotion, promotion, promotion.
> 
> Just throwing some things out for everyone to think about and if yall can think of some other stuff, please post up. If you think you can do one of the above, jump on it my bruthas! This is a team thing and everyone has a say.
> 
> I think a HAMDRL website would be cool, but I would be against having a forum there. Just a plain jane site like http://www.sadragracing.com/ or like http://www.hircr.com/
> 
> No forum. We have one here, and we dont want any politics that goes along with that. Just my $0.02.
> 
> My hats off to AC. Dude is relentless and dedicated. And thats infectious!
> 
> Good job bro!


Hey all,
Heck, If this wasn't fun I'd be doing something easy, like cutting grass or playing golf. 

O.K., lets look at where we as a group can excel. We have a multitude of talents here just waiting to unleash itself on RC drag racing.

Here are my recommendations on how we might split out responsibilites to ensure everyone gets a share of the pain:

1) Competition & Rules
2) Membership & Newsletter
3) Public Relations
4) Safety & Security
5) Timing, Scoring & Points
6) Track Site Selction & SetUp

Plenty of pain to go around. Hey, we're new at this. So what if we stumble in any of our respective areas. There's plenty of teamwork to go around to help each other through to success. We can split this out so no one person is burdened and all have fun RC drag racing. HAMDRL controls its own destiny as a RC drag racing organization.

What are your ideas and thoughts? What would you add or delete to/from the list of responsibilities?


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hey all,
> Heck, If this wasn't fun I'd be doing something easy, like cutting grass or playing golf.
> 
> O.K., lets look at where we as a group can excel. We have a multitude of talents here just waiting to unleash itself on RC drag racing.
> 
> Here are my recommendations on how we might split out responsibilites to ensure everyone gets a share of the pain:
> 
> 1) Competition & Rules
> 2) Membership & Newsletter
> 3) Public Relations
> 4) Safety & Security
> 5) Timing, Scoring & Points
> 6) Track Site Selction & SetUp
> 
> Plenty of pain to go around. Hey, we're new at this. So what if we stumble in any of our respective areas. There's plenty of teamwork to go around to help each other through to success. We can split this out so no one person is burdened and all have fun RC drag racing. HAMDRL controls its own destiny as a RC drag racing organization.
> 
> What are your ideas and thoughts? What would you add or delete to/from the list of responsibilities?


Public relations would be my strong point, but really anybody can Jibba Jabba. I want to help with 5 and 6. Mostly 3 and 6.


----------



## AHR43

*O.K. Biff stepping up*

Hey all,
I've penciled Biff in on my spreadsheet as:

(Primary) for #3, Public Relations

(Alternate) for #6, Track Site Selection & Setup

(Tertiary) for #5, Timing, Scoring & Points

This is not a written in stone thing. You all can arm-wrestle this. I'm just keeping score. It's good to be two deep in all areas to have a stong org. Don't be shy-this is our opportunity to come together and form a strong united front as a drag racing presence. One for all - all for one.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> At least you get to sleep in bro!  At 3:55 Im pulling into the parking lot. lol


Yeah, that is just a tad to early for me. I just need the time to wake up before going into the hole.

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Dang Gum It!!!!*



AHR43 said:


> Hey all,
> Heck, If this wasn't fun I'd be doing something easy, like cutting grass or playing golf.
> 
> O.K., lets look at where we as a group can excel. We have a multitude of talents here just waiting to unleash itself on RC drag racing.
> 
> Here are my recommendations on how we might split out responsibilites to ensure everyone gets a share of the pain:
> 
> 1) Competition & Rules
> 2) Membership & Newsletter
> 3) Public Relations
> 4) Safety & Security
> 5) Timing, Scoring & Points
> 6) Track Site Selction & SetUp
> 
> Plenty of pain to go around. Hey, we're new at this. So what if we stumble in any of our respective areas. There's plenty of teamwork to go around to help each other through to success. We can split this out so no one person is burdened and all have fun RC drag racing. HAMDRL controls its own destiny as a RC drag racing organization.
> 
> What are your ideas and thoughts? What would you add or delete to/from the list of responsibilities?


I will do all I can while trying to do my real estate thang. When it is good, I'm less on here. You can probably tell that today. When it's not, I'm here ALOT!

OK, Nuff of that!

Competition? I've got alot of that in my blood. Is that what your talking about? Rules , I live by tons of rules. I can do that. Do I need an explanation of competitionand rules? I can do it I know I can.

Yes , AC is a MACHINE!!!


----------



## troy a

*race time*

ha ha ha yippy, the big brown truck has delivered the new toy,its time to get it together so we set back and puuulllll the trigger.with a few good answers on motor & pipe combo's we will be ready to send it down the track


----------



## Bigmax

*git-r-dun!!!!*

I'm puling for ya to get it to the track.


----------



## griz

*Promotion Promotion Promotion*

I saw the key words posted above. Promotion promotion promotion. Find somone with a video camera and take some video of your T&T's racing anything club related that shows cars and people having fun with them. Get all you members to get some pics of their cars and send them into the r/c mags or 1:1 drag mags. Take a little time and write up a nice paragraph about your club and how much fun you are having. Don't make it too professional. Mags love the 'good old boy' having fun tone to the article. Get a flyer made up when you start having regular events. I can probably get my painter to put together a killer flyer for you guys if you like. I printed some up on my dye sub for SAMDRL and put them in all the hobby shops. I make sure they are in good condition when I go by and replace any that are nasty looking. Keeping them fresh makes the club look good. Same thing for any big events. Timing is everything. Put them out too early and you will get people getting excited then forgetting about the event. Too late and well they already have plans. Use the internet to its fullest. Find every website that has anything to do with R/C and post about your club. Doesn't matter if they are in bumble you know where there might be a local reading that forum. Or someone coming down here on vacation or something. All these methods have worked for SAMDRL and the IMDRA. The Hot Rod article was a dare from Slash. You never know what will happen if you send in the article and pictures. Remember the first thing out of anyone's mouth when they see an R/C car is 'how fast will it go' we are the only people who find out weekly the answer to that question.

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*Thanks, Bigmax*



Bigmax said:


> I will do all I can while trying to do my real estate thang. When it is good, I'm less on here. You can probably tell that today. When it's not, I'm here ALOT!
> 
> OK, Nuff of that!
> 
> Competition? I've got alot of that in my blood. Is that what your talking about? Rules , I live by tons of rules. I can do that. Do I need an explanation of competitionand rules? I can do it I know I can.
> 
> Yes , AC is a MACHINE!!!


O.K., Bigmax, I've penciled you in for C & R. Care to select an alternate?


----------



## AHR43

*HAMDRL gets a nitro Top Fuel*



troy a said:


> ha ha ha yippy, the big brown truck has delivered the new toy,its time to get it together so we set back and puuulllll the trigger.with a few good answers on motor & pipe combo's we will be ready to send it down the track


Great news Troy A. I'll bet Michael is excited about it too. Be sure to pass along my Thank You to Michael. He recoverd all the lane marking tape and marker cones last Sunday. That was a big help at the end of a busy day.


----------



## Bigmax

*BEWARE! I've GOT MY EYES ON YOU!*

I have printed out the specs on competition back at the beginning of all this and now I'm memorizing Every Single WORD!!! Get a copy. Read IT, Learn It, LIVE IT!!!

Alternate? Anyone interested can step forward and I will shuffle, sift, cull, disseminate(sp) and may the one that stands out the most be it. What am I looking for in an alternate? Clone comes to mind.


----------



## insaneracin2003

hey guys,I was at Mike's Hobby Shop yesterday and saw a flier that was for a car show in New Caney on the 5th of November.It was for Innovative Designs. I think this can be a great place to start. What do you guys think. We can have a T&T there.

Also, lets get a list together for what everyone will be running.that way we will have an idea of what classes we can get moving on. I'll start;

Insaneracin2003 (Paul Schulz)
elec rail-bracket
elec funnycar-not sure of class yet-still need to get car from pd2


----------



## AHR43

*Grap ownership of your area of interest while they last*

Hey all,

I'll pencil in as Membership & Newsletter (Primary) and Safety and Security (Alternate)

That still leaves 4, 5 and 6 vacant for a (Primary) and 1, 2 and 3 vacant for an alternate.

Once we put names to positions we can see how it shakes out and move them around accordingly. We will all have a piece of the work, but we'll also all have a piece of the glory. Most all of you have other racing commitments you've been doing for years. Adding to the burden tends to take the fun out of it. We sure don't want that to happen. Maybe the thing to do is just race together for while, then you'll find an area you'd like to contribute to.


----------



## insaneracin2003

AHR43 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'll pencil in as Membership & Newsletter (Primary) and Safety and Security (Alternate)
> 
> That still leaves 4, 5 and 6 vacant for a (Primary) and 1, 2 and 3 vacant for an alternate.
> 
> Once we put names to positions we can see how it shakes out and move them around accordingly. We will all have a piece of the work, but we'll also all have a piece of the glory. Most all of you have other racing commitments you've been doing for years. Adding to the burden tends to take the fun out of it. We sure don't want that to happen. Maybe the thing to do is just race together for while, then you'll find an area you'd like to contribute to.


i am sure i can help with #3 and like you said,lets just get the ball rolling on the leauge and see who can help where.


----------



## justinspeed79

I will help however I can, but I'm not sure I really have "expertease" in any of these areas. Just let me know what you guys need, if I can help with it, I will!


----------



## insaneracin2003

justinspeed79 said:


> I will help however I can, but I'm not sure I really have "expertease" in any of these areas. Just let me know what you guys need, if I can help with it, I will!


yeah,what ^^^ he said


----------



## AHR43

*O.K. justinspeed79*



justinspeed79 said:


> I will help however I can, but I'm not sure I really have "expertease" in any of these areas. Just let me know what you guys need, if I can help with it, I will!


Sure, once we get together a few times, we'll figure something out. Thanks.


----------



## AHR43

*Spreadsheet's a workin...*



insaneracin2003 said:


> hey guys,I was at Mike's Hobby Shop yesterday and saw a flier that was for a car show in New Caney on the 5th of November.It was for Innovative Designs. I think this can be a great place to start. What do you guys think. We can have a T&T there.
> 
> Also, lets get a list together for what everyone will be running.that way we will have an idea of what classes we can get moving on. I'll start;
> 
> Insaneracin2003 (Paul Schulz)
> elec rail-bracket
> elec funnycar-not sure of class yet-still need to get car from pd2


Hey Paul and All,
I've got those columns in my membership spreadsheet right now. I'm getting a draft handle on car count and class. I'll try doing a cut-and-paste of columns soon for you all to see.

For Gorilla Racing we could pair up and run two-out-of-three. Then, once we see how performance is shaking out, pair up the faster with the faster and the slower with the slower for a two-out-of-three shoot out. That way, everyone would get at least 6 runs heads-up with a competitor. Its tough drag racing without a timing system, but we can figure out a way for now.

Bigmax is Competition & Rules - he may be cooking up his own ideas.


----------



## AHR43

*What is your Bracket ST?*



justinspeed79 said:


> I will help however I can, but I'm not sure I really have "expertease" in any of these areas. Just let me know what you guys need, if I can help with it, I will!


justinspeed79,
Hey buddy, what make/model is your nitro ST? I need that to input to the spreadsheet. Thanks.


----------



## Bigmax

*Have A Couple Of Seconds To Reply.*

I like what AC just said. Until we get the lights and setup we need to go balls to the wall to find the fast, fast, fastest. Then 3 runs each like AC said sound like a ton of fun.

Off to do some more real estate now. Will log on when I get to my destination for a couple of hours.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> I like what AC just said. Until we get the lights and setup we need to go balls to the wall to find the fast, fast, fastest. Then 3 runs each like AC said sound like a ton of fun.
> 
> Off to do some more real estate now. Will log on when I get to my destination for a couple of hours.


Man with a traveling lap-top,wont get much work done that way....hahahahaha
i do like the sound of all them passes you are talking about AHR,sounds fun to me...


----------



## Gary

troy a said:


> ha ha ha yippy, the big brown truck has delivered the new toy,its time to get it together so we set back and puuulllll the trigger.with a few good answers on motor & pipe combo's we will be ready to send it down the track


Sweet!


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> I saw the key words posted above. Promotion promotion promotion. Find somone with a video camera and take some video of your T&T's racing anything club related that shows cars and people having fun with them. Get all you members to get some pics of their cars and send them into the r/c mags or 1:1 drag mags. Take a little time and write up a nice paragraph about your club and how much fun you are having. Don't make it too professional. Mags love the 'good old boy' having fun tone to the article. Get a flyer made up when you start having regular events. I can probably get my painter to put together a killer flyer for you guys if you like. I printed some up on my dye sub for SAMDRL and put them in all the hobby shops. I make sure they are in good condition when I go by and replace any that are nasty looking. Keeping them fresh makes the club look good. Same thing for any big events. Timing is everything. Put them out too early and you will get people getting excited then forgetting about the event. Too late and well they already have plans. Use the internet to its fullest. Find every website that has anything to do with R/C and post about your club. Doesn't matter if they are in bumble you know where there might be a local reading that forum. Or someone coming down here on vacation or something. All these methods have worked for SAMDRL and the IMDRA. The Hot Rod article was a dare from Slash. You never know what will happen if you send in the article and pictures. Remember the first thing out of anyone's mouth when they see an R/C car is 'how fast will it go' we are the only people who find out weekly the answer to that question.
> 
> Griz


Exactly my thoughts bro! Ill be working up a proposal and should have something for everybody to see pretty soon.


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> hey guys,I was at Mike's Hobby Shop yesterday and saw a flier that was for a car show in New Caney on the 5th of November.It was for Innovative Designs. I think this can be a great place to start. What do you guys think. We can have a T&T there.
> 
> Also, lets get a list together for what everyone will be running.that way we will have an idea of what classes we can get moving on. I'll start;
> 
> Insaneracin2003 (Paul Schulz)
> elec rail-bracket
> elec funnycar-not sure of class yet-still need to get car from pd2


Your dead on the money Paul. Unfortunatly, we dont have a game plan yet. Thanks to lawyers, I dont think we can just show up and blast 80mph RC cars up and down a crowded parking lot yet. At least not untill Bigmax and Justin fix that run-a-way problem. :slimer:

But your right on the money. The market is out there and its not at sewing circles. Its the piston heads and speed freaks we need to seek out. Car shows, car clubs, hot rod shops, auto parts stores things like that thats out of the RC world, but have simular interests.

Yall think we can be organized by March? That gives us 4-5 months to get everyone up and running and have HAMDRL pretty much organized I think.


----------



## Bigmax

Gary said:


> Your dead on the money Paul. Unfortunatly, we dont have a game plan yet. Thanks to lawyers, I dont think we can just show up and blast 80mph RC cars up and down a crowded parking lot yet. At least not untill Bigmax and Justin fix that run-a-way problem. :slimer:
> 
> But your right on the money. The market is out there and its not at sewing circles. Its the piston heads and speed freaks we need to seek out. Car shows, car clubs, hot rod shops, auto parts stores things like that thats out of the RC world, but have simular interests.
> 
> Yall think we can be organized by March? That gives us 4-5 months to get everyone up and running and have HAMDRL pretty much organized I think.


If we just show up and do a show in tell instead of a demo that may work. I know of a carshow i want to attend with the PT Cruiser and could set up a table too while I'm at it.

Sticking the antenae out of the car resolved the run-a-way.


----------



## justinspeed79

AHR43 said:


> justinspeed79,
> Hey buddy, what make/model is your nitro ST? I need that to input to the spreadsheet. Thanks.


It's a Team Associated RC10GT.

I have another one (actually a few more LOL) just like the one I brought out Sunday. I have some ideas bouncing between brain cells for a highly modified version of that truck. If I build it, it probably won't look much like an st anymore. Right now I just can't decide if I should go ahead and do it, or just wait a little while and get a real drag car. The thing is I could build what I'm thinking for very little - no money, but in the end it would still be a bracket racer.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> At least not untill Bigmax and Justin fix that run-a-way problem. :slimer:


Oh I know how to fix that problem allready. I'm going to throw the Spektrum in the garbage, and run the cheapest RTR radio I have. :headknock


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey Justin,*

I'm figuring that most of us will be running bracket for awhile once we get a tree and setup. Besides , that is what AC has run for sometime now and was very competitive with his. It takes strategy.


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> If we just show up and do a show in tell instead of a demo that may work. I know of a carshow i want to attend with the PT Cruiser and could set up a table too while I'm at it.
> 
> Sticking the antenae out of the car resolved the run-a-way.


The show and tell is great, but then couple that with some of those videos that griz and slash have from the Finals or even someone do some videos of the GTG, like what happened this past weekend, and show the people who come over what its all about. Grant it, its video and not live and there is some difference, but people will get the idea.

PD2


----------



## AHR43

justinspeed79 said:


> It's a Team Associated RC10GT.
> 
> I have another one (actually a few more LOL) just like the one I brought out Sunday. I have some ideas bouncing between brain cells for a highly modified version of that truck. If I build it, it probably won't look much like an st anymore. Right now I just can't decide if I should go ahead and do it, or just wait a little while and get a real drag car. The thing is I could build what I'm thinking for very little - no money, but in the end it would still be a bracket racer.


Thanks for typing your car. I got it in the spreadsheet now.

Sure, run what-ya-brung for now in bracket. That way, you can race while you are making up your mind what to build next. I'll bring my retired electric bracket truck along next GTG - you can eyeball it. Here's a recommendation-either lock the diff; or at least set it as tight as you can get. That goes a long way to helping a converted ST launch straight.

Bracket's probably the toughest class to win in. It's deceptively tough. Lots of variables. Drag racers hate variables. That's why so many drag racers are in a hurry to migrate to a "heads-up" class. :headknock jk. All the classes are tough, bracket is just tougher than the rest-IMHO.

Here's a link to Spektrum FAQ. Hope it helps. http://www.spektrumrc.com/DSM/FAQ.aspx


----------



## griz

*Promotion works*

Biff I started doing promotion for IMDRA and SAMDRL just out of the blue last year. Nothing much just trying to make sure drag racing was on every web site I could find to post on. You always get questions and people amazed that drag racing exists at all. The usual questions about a guide string things like that  Its amazing to me how many people think they don't have steering. Once you pop the top and they see two servos they are in love. The deal we do with the IHRA is our biggest exposure during the year. You guys need to try and make it to that or get something going with HRP for the NHRA gig. I'm sure we would have a big group to come down and help out. Print plenty of cards up to give out. We ran out early on Saturday this year. If you need help with artwork flyers etc let me know and I'll try and get my painter to help with it. He loves doing that kind of stuff and is an excellent designer/artist. We gotta get the DFW guys to change their name to Dallas Area Model Drag Racing League. Then we would have Damdrl Hamdrl and Samdrl  At last we have more clubs than the guys from Cali now 

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*hmmmmm?*

People online but nothing to say. I'm going out in the garage. Feel a Need to Wrench!


----------



## Gary

Where did I see someone suggest a light on a tripod? I got an idea. I should have it ready by next T&T.


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> Biff I started doing promotion for IMDRA and SAMDRL just out of the blue last year. Nothing much just trying to make sure drag racing was on every web site I could find to post on. You always get questions and people amazed that drag racing exists at all. The usual questions about a guide string things like that  Its amazing to me how many people think they don't have steering. Once you pop the top and they see two servos they are in love. The deal we do with the IHRA is our biggest exposure during the year. You guys need to try and make it to that or get something going with HRP for the NHRA gig. I'm sure we would have a big group to come down and help out. Print plenty of cards up to give out. We ran out early on Saturday this year. If you need help with artwork flyers etc let me know and I'll try and get my painter to help with it. He loves doing that kind of stuff and is an excellent designer/artist. We gotta get the DFW guys to change their name to Dallas Area Model Drag Racing League. Then we would have Damdrl Hamdrl and Samdrl  At last we have more clubs than the guys from Cali now
> 
> Griz


I think Ive talked to you off and on on several sites over the years!


----------



## Gary

*Heads up yall!*

We need a logo, so I am asking the best bunch of fishing folk in the world. Up top.

Were gonna need yalls input on the design, so check in and make suggestions, or Ill make the call! 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=848112#post848112


----------



## justinspeed79

Bigmax said:


> People online but nothing to say. I'm going out in the garage. Feel a Need to Wrench!


That's cause they are all trying to read the fifteen new posts since the last time they logged on an hour ago! This crazy! LOL.:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby

Gary post a couple pictures of the cars like a rail and one like your avatar only full size. I will see what I can do.


----------



## bill

Here are a couple. Got any ideas or more direction?


----------



## grayfish

Stick an antenna on them cars bill.


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

I like the middle one but yes with an antennae. Good Job!


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> I like the middle one but yes with an antennae. Good Job!


I second that vote! VERY cool work! Thank you guys so VERY much!

PD2


----------



## griz

*Probably so*

Yea you have probably talked to me Biff. I hit a lot of forums every night posting about drag racing. Gotta shake the bushes to get new drivers. Its amazing how many people still don't know that drag racing exists. I worked with computers for 25 years so I can type faster than I can talk. Gives me something to do between races 

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*Space City*

All nice logos. I prefer the lower. It conveys the Space City heritage of Houston Area, and it imparts action. And, yes, me too-needs an antenna. Like maybe a short Spektrun-style antenna.
Great work. Can we get a few more samples for our dollar?


----------



## AHR43

*Update on HAMDRL membership*



Gary said:


> Ive lost count! How many cars and racers do we have now?


O.K., guys heres the count. 24 members in four catagories. 17 cars and counting. Good start for a club with only one GTG.


----------



## bill

antenna is no problem, I was looking at ya'll dragsters, could not decide where to put one...LOL some have on back, some in the middle and some I did not see one....so I just left it off. I'll work on a few more today if I get time.

Grayfish, kick out some ideas, I always enjoy your input.


----------



## bill

Just playing with an idea...look ok on a coffee cup


----------



## AHR43

bill said:


> antenna is no problem, I was looking at ya'll dragsters, could not decide where to put one...LOL some have on back, some in the middle and some I did not see one....so I just left it off. I'll work on a few more today if I get time.
> 
> Grayfish, kick out some ideas, I always enjoy your input.


Hi Bill,

Most of the rail antennas are center-front appx. front 1/3 of body.
They end up there because: 1) prevents radio glitching, and 2) thats the only place there's any room left for the receiver!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary

Bobby said:


> Gary post a couple pictures of the cars like a rail and one like your avatar only full size. I will see what I can do.


Heres some from the world championship held in San Antonio a couple of weeks ago bro.

http://imdra.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=392&mforum=imdra


----------



## Gary

You da man Bill! For yall that dont know Bill, he is our computer tech guy on this forum and if yall ever need computer help, he's the man to see! He is also a fellow mod.

I sorta like the 3rd one. Except maybe replace the torch with the space shuttle or something, I dunno. Something we need to think about though is, if we get into multiple colors and complex designs, prices go up when it comes to things like trophys, T-Shirts and stickers.


----------



## bill

You are correct Gary, color=$$$ I tried to keep it low for now, and can add later. Also the print format used will be a factor in price.

I tell ya'll, if starting small and a tight budget (or no budget...LOL) if someone has a quality printer at home, then iron on's will work. They have come a long ways. Then we can go nuts on the design..something out of this world. But if you plan to use a printing company, we need to stay simple. I will also need to use a vector format for the printer company to save a little more money. Grayfish works mostly with vector, so he might be a direction. I can do it but not on this laptop, I would need to use my desktop.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> O.K., guys heres the count. 24 members in four catagories. 17 cars and counting. Good start for a club with only one GTG.


Im in awe! At first I didnt think this rocket ship would get very far, but thanks to everyone here, its blast off time babY! 

Special thanks to you AC for heading this up, Griz and Slash, we cant thank yall enough for helping us. We have a great start yall!

*BTW YALL!*

We need everyones E Mail addys. Post up if you want, if you dont want it in public, please PM AC with your E Mail address.


----------



## Gary

bill said:


> You are correct Gary, color=$$$ I tried to keep it low for now, and can add later. Also the print format used will be a factor in price.
> 
> I tell ya'll, if starting small and a tight budget (or no budget...LOL) if someone has a quality printer at home, then iron on's will work. They have come a long ways. Then we can go nuts on the design..something out of this world. But if you plan to use a printing company, we need to stay simple. I will also need to use a vector format for the printer company to save a little more money. Grayfish works mostly with vector, so he might be a direction. I can do it but not on this laptop, I would need to use my desktop.


We have a "Zero" budget bro! But this is what Im thinking. We need to move fast, and I mean like NOW! In order to keep up the momentum of this new group, we need an identity. Unlike anglers, RCers have a short attention span and can soon lose interest. But you know that allready! 

If we went with your second design, what kind of printer, material, format etc would be required?

Thanks bro!


----------



## bill

If you want to print them yourself.
The image as a jpeg, a printer (any color printer a year or newer should be fine..even a older one with good print jets) the iron on transfers (can be bought at any electronics store (Best buy, Fry's..even Walmart and should be $20 or less for a pack, most also have any softwre needed) and the t-shirts, get them at a hobby/craft store (gardenridge, hobby lobby ect and should be around $5.00+ or- little) and iron and ironing board (and a little towel to keep direct heat off transfer..just follow directions)

Take your time and follow directions on the transfer pack. I have done them in the past and they worked fine and looked good.

Drawback. Sometimes they don't hold up very long in the wash. If you turn them inside out and follow the directions they will last.

Plus. With low costs involved, you can change the design, add name or whatever.


----------



## bill

Here is a funny car...or does it have to be a "dragster"?


----------



## Bigmax

*Hmmmm???*

Just getting an idea on how they look on the notebook.


----------



## bill

Something with that funny car


----------



## slash

*Guess who !!!!*

Hey kids! It's the recluse from San Antonio. Sorry I haven't been participating in your forum lately. It's been chaos over here. Just got finished posting last weekends race results on our webpage. Hope the gang doesn't get too upset! Also posted a little somethin', somethin' on the GTG last weekend on our News section. You guys are just plain smokin' on getting this thing going! Y'all are awesome! Keep it up!

Hey AC. I just spoke with Bill. He has 76t and 78t belts that should work on your rail. He'll be at the track tomorrow, if you want to give'um a shot. Remember, we start earlier now. YEAH! Track opens at noon and we start racing at 2:00. We should be finished by 5 or 6! Then.....we set our clocks back for daylight saving time and get another hour! Awesome weekend!

Take it easy guys and I'll be weighting in on things soon!

Kip


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Hey kids! It's the recluse from San Antonio. Sorry I haven't been participating in your forum lately. It's been chaos over here. Just got finished posting last weekends race results on our webpage. Hope the gang doesn't get too upset! Also posted a little somethin', somethin' on the GTG last weekend on our News section. You guys are just plain smokin' on getting this thing going! Y'all are awesome! Keep it up!
> 
> Hey AC. I just spoke with Bill. He has 76t and 78t belts that should work on your rail. He'll be at the track tomorrow, if you want to give'um a shot. Remember, we start earlier now. YEAH! Track opens at noon and we start racing at 2:00. We should be finished by 5 or 6! Then.....we set our clocks back for daylight saving time and get another hour! Awesome weekend!
> 
> Take it easy guys and I'll be weighting in on things soon!
> 
> Kip


Just got up from a nap! Were working hard bro!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Just getting an idea on how they look on the notebook.


LOL!

Im hip!


----------



## Gary

bill said:


> If you want to print them yourself.
> The image as a jpeg, a printer (any color printer a year or newer should be fine..even a older one with good print jets) the iron on transfers (can be bought at any electronics store (Best buy, Fry's..even Walmart and should be $20 or less for a pack, most also have any softwre needed) and the t-shirts, get them at a hobby/craft store (gardenridge, hobby lobby ect and should be around $5.00+ or- little) and iron and ironing board (and a little towel to keep direct heat off transfer..just follow directions)
> 
> Take your time and follow directions on the transfer pack. I have done them in the past and they worked fine and looked good.
> 
> Drawback. Sometimes they don't hold up very long in the wash. If you turn them inside out and follow the directions they will last.
> 
> Plus. With low costs involved, you can change the design, add name or whatever.


Thanks for your help bro!


----------



## Gary

Slash, very cool write up bro! Thanks you very much.

http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Misc%20Photos/HAMDRL.htm


----------



## Bigmax

*Daaaaaaaaaamn!!!*

Who's that OLD GUY in those pictures that Kip keeps calling Lyn?????

BTW, for the 5th time. Gary/Biff took me on our VERY FIRST T&T/RACE/PASS!!!!

I WANT A REMATCH!!!!


----------



## bill

OK, so where can I come watch these races?


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Who's that OLD GUY in those pictures that Kip keeps calling Lyn?????
> 
> BTW, for the 5th time. Gary/Biff took me on our VERY FIRST T&T/RACE/PASS!!!!
> 
> I WANT A REMATCH!!!!


LOL!


----------



## Gary

bill said:


> OK, so where can I come watch these races?


Watch? You havent got a car yet? :slimer:

You know where George Bush park is? Its just down the road from the gun range and across the road from the RC airplane field. Sunday, 10:00 till...


----------



## Gary

Bussiness news guys. If you havent yet, yall need to get your e mail addy to AC.

I just got home from Home Depot and picked up some PVC pipe, Tees and Ells to build a Gorilla Race start light. I havent picked up the actual light yet, but itll prolly end up being something like those Malibu outdoor lights that run on 12v. Or whatever I can hijack from work for free.

Also while there, I see they have 1x4x8's for $1.65 ea. Sooner or later were gonna need sideboards for obvious safety reasons. But that only comes up to $60. My problem is, I dont have a place to store lumber, so one of yall with a garage will need to do that. The way I figure it, on the next race day, we can pitch in 5-$10 in a piece and get that done.


----------



## bill

Gary said:


> Watch? You havent got a car yet? :slimer:
> 
> You know where George Bush park is? Its just down the road from the gun range and across the road from the RC airplane field. Sunday, 10:00 till...


My daughter and I have several cars...nothing in this type league..just hard driving fun cars. LOL If I can get the girls (wife and daughter) out of bed in the morning, we might make a trip to watch.


----------



## Bigmax

*???????*

Are we doing a T&T every Sunday morning? I thought it was anounced we were doing a 1st and 3rd Sunday? I can do the 1st and 3rd but schedules prohibit each Sunday as much as I would like to.

Biff, You haven't seen my garage. AC's gargage is one of the cleanest I have ever seen! He probably wants to keep it that way too. Plan B?


----------



## AHR43

*Storing sideboards.*



Bigmax said:


> Are we doing a T&T every Sunday morning? I thought it was anounced we were doing a 1st and 3rd Sunday? I can do the 1st and 3rd but schedules prohibit each Sunday as much as I would like to.
> 
> Biff, You haven't seen my garage. AC's gargage is one of the cleanest I have ever seen! He probably wants to keep it that way too. Plan B?


LOL Lyn. My garage is clean 'cause I have a storage building out back. You haven't seen that. I can store the sideboards there. Yea, a $4 -or- $5 entry fee should cover the cost of getting sideboards.

Biff, great on getting a gorilla start light. Should be a cheap and fun way to equalize the start. Quick set-up and tear-down too.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Are we doing a T&T every Sunday morning? I thought it was anounced we were doing a 1st and 3rd Sunday? I can do the 1st and 3rd but schedules prohibit each Sunday as much as I would like to.
> 
> Biff, You haven't seen my garage. AC's gargage is one of the cleanest I have ever seen! He probably wants to keep it that way too. Plan B?


Everyother Sunday. The 5th is the next official greet, but if anyone feels like running tomarrow, Ill show up. Im doing some motor work and I may need to see if itll even work. Im taking the end bell off the Revolution and gonna try a regular stand up brush set up. The only brushes I have are some Trinity 4380nt. Ill have to look them up, but they are a hard serrated brush. Hope it works.

I can probably get away with storing the boards at work if I ask.


----------



## AHR43

*Thanks Slash and Moo!*



Gary said:


> Slash, very cool write up bro! Thanks you very much.
> 
> http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Misc%20Photos/HAMDRL.htm


Great coverage of the first-ever HAMDRL "event". I don't know about 'president elect', though. These 2Cool guys are all jumping in there to help. We may get around to doing something like an election someday, but for now we just want to Pulll the Leeever!


----------



## AHR43

*Request for Email addressess*



Gary said:


> Bussiness news guys. If you havent yet, yall need to get your e mail addy to AC.
> 
> I just got home from Home Depot and picked up some PVC pipe, Tees and Ells to build a Gorilla Race start light. I havent picked up the actual light yet, but itll prolly end up being something like those Malibu outdoor lights that run on 12v. Or whatever I can hijack from work for free.
> 
> Also while there, I see they have 1x4x8's for $1.65 ea. Sooner or later were gonna need sideboards for obvious safety reasons. But that only comes up to $60. My problem is, I dont have a place to store lumber, so one of yall with a garage will need to do that. The way I figure it, on the next race day, we can pitch in 5-$10 in a piece and get that done.


Hey guys,
Like Biff says, PM your Email addresses if you want the Email Newsletter. Your Email address will go to no one else unless I get your authorization first. If I can't figure out how to mask recipients for the Email Newsletter, I'll make it one-on-one mailing.
Thanks.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Great coverage of the first-ever HAMDRL "event". I don't know about 'president elect', though. These 2Cool guys are all jumping in there to help. We may get around to doing something like an election someday, but for now we just want to Pulll the Leeever!


Think it was more like,

"*Your in charge dude" *:slimer:

I dont know how everyone else feels, but we need a leader and somebody to make the final call. With 2Cool Racing, we really dont need that and decided long ago there would be no membership rosters, Presidents etc. But HAMDRL is a totally different animal and will require things like Race Directors, Presidents etc. Thats down the road though.

As far as elections go, from my experiance I would be against having elections. That can cause disention among members that want a position and dont get the vote. Things get political and the team breaks down and ultimatly fails. At least thats the way Houston is anyway!

I need to hear from Biggy, but I think were dead nutz right on the money with how were handling this now! We have spent many years together Team Building, talking to thousands of RCers and taking notes on what works, and what doesnt work.

AC is our man!

As far as the rest of the responsibiltys go, we would like to hear yalls input, but I like asking for volunteers. The reason being, people are smarter than they get credit for and most of us know what were good at and would like to help with. Things just seem to fall in place as time goes by.


----------



## Gary

bill said:


> My daughter and I have several cars...nothing in this type league..just hard driving fun cars. LOL If I can get the girls (wife and daughter) out of bed in the morning, we might make a trip to watch.


In braket racing, it doesnt matter how fast the car is. Any Radio Shack car has a chance to win. Plan now bro! Tell the girls what you wanna do, bring yalls cars and get out here!

If your cars are, well, not up to snuff, yall can run my car. Its fast enough to be scarey, but launches straight as an arrow! Maybe 50 MPH in 132'


----------



## Gary

This is where Im at on the Gorilla light stand. I may have to change the design some depending on what kind of light I end up with and how it needs to be mounted. I also plan on mounting some white plastic sheeting the length of the uprights and in 2" letters

H
A
M
D
R
A
L


----------



## ddcarter3

Rail should be in Tuesday. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## AHR43

*RE: Gorilla Light Stand*

Hey Biff,
Very nice. It looks attractive, lightweight and sturdy. This is a step forward in evening out the start.

12vdc power? External battery or attach to a vehicle battery through a RV plug? We may end up having to use a sun shield to see the light; but I think you said it would be a yellow or orange patio light - so we should be able to see that A.O.K.


----------



## Bigmax

*Way Cool Dude!*

Brightness is a concern. You have the knowlegde to know. You a smart man.


----------



## Gary

Im leaning towards external 12vdc. And while wandering around Walmart this morning trying to get ideas, I think an amber automotive fog lamp might be the ticket. I saw some 2 inchers that could easily be fit into some sort of tubing that would shield if from sunlight and should be pretty darn bright.

I have a digital counter at work that might just do time also. If not I think I can find something pretty cheap. My idea is to hook the light up to a timer using a push button type switch that will trigger the timer when the button is pushed and stops the timer when the button is released.

Kinda cheesy though. It allows for human error but should be more acurate than a stop watch.


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> Rail should be in Tuesday. Can't wait for next week!


Most excellent bro!


----------



## PD2

ddcarter3 said:


> Rail should be in Tuesday. Can't wait for next week!


That is awesome David! I have been talking to Daniel a bit more on the drag racing he used to do. BTW - He still has the Dragmaster funny car for sale! Any body interested?

Here was some helpful hints he gave when setting up, especially for you guys that are using ESC's. You know when you get to the part of the ESC setup that you have to set your radio at WOT? Instead of pulling the lever all the way back, just barely pull it back for WOT from neutral. The idea is that it will increase your RT due to the fact that any small pull on the lever will result in instant, full, WOT to the car! Gotta love that, huh??? Now everyone go setup your car accordingly! GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## AHR43

*An Interesting Tip*



PD2 said:


> That is awesome David! I have been talking to Daniel a bit more on the drag racing he used to do. BTW - He still has the Dragmaster funny car for sale! Any body interested?
> 
> Here was some helpful hints he gave when setting up, especially for you guys that are using ESC's. You know when you get to the part of the ESC setup that you have to set your radio at WOT? Instead of pulling the lever all the way back, just barely pull it back for WOT from neutral. The idea is that it will increase your RT due to the fact that any small pull on the lever will result in instant, full, WOT to the car! Gotta love that, huh??? Now everyone go setup your car accordingly! GIT R DUN!!!
> 
> PD2


I was wondering how I could do that. Too easy. I think I'm modify the technique by slipping a piece of rubber fuel tubing over the rear finger loop on the trigger. That should give me WOT sooner, but I'll still have some throttle action.
Hey PD2, here's an idea for you. Why don't you come out on Nov 5th and make sure I've done it right-then you could see some of the action we're putting together-bring your buddy too. He may end up keeping that Dragmaster for bracket class.


----------



## insaneracin2003

well,i decided to keep my nitro rail since my buyer has decided he couldnt buy it sat nite.so i installed my receiver in it and i will be breaking in my motor during the week to be ready for out T&T sunday.....


----------



## mongo88

PD2 said:


> Here was some helpful hints he gave when setting up, especially for you guys that are using ESC's. You know when you get to the part of the ESC setup that you have to set your radio at WOT? Instead of pulling the lever all the way back, just barely pull it back for WOT from neutral. The idea is that it will increase your RT due to the fact that any small pull on the lever will result in instant, full, WOT to the car! Gotta love that, huh??? Now everyone go setup your car accordingly! GIT R DUN!!!
> 
> PD2


One other thing you can do is use that neat little button alot of the higher end radios have as a "transbrake" of sorts. You can set it to be full brake and it ovverrides the trigger. Push the button, then pull full wood and release the button when the green lights comes on. Instant full throttle, and you still have throttle to play with if you need to lift. Thats what that button was originally put there for, but for the onroad guys to launch, not drag racers.


----------



## Bigmax

*Makes one go*

HUMMM?

Paul(PD2) I know your blessed with Church gathering Sunday but if you could get Daniel to stop by with his car it may get a buyer on the spot. Some wil be there after 12:00 still Pulling the LEEEEVER so you may still get to run by if you can. 713 724-4200 will tell you if we're still there. The crowd should be larger with more hotrods too the 2nd T&T for HAMDRL!!!


----------



## griz

*How did the T&T go?*

How did the T&T go? I recieved a bit of good news today. Actually it was Saturday but my wife didn't realize the importance of the letter. The Plazma Rat has struck again. Jan issue of Radio Controlled Car Action. Thats my birthday month too  An early birthday present. I'll be heading to SA this weekend to get back to some drag racing. I tore up my sprinter Sat night. Rx pack went south leading to a full throttle excursion into the wall. I'll have it fixed by this weekend but the Rat needs a little exercise. Hope some of you guys get to come up for some drag racing.

Griz


----------



## insaneracin2003

griz said:


> How did the T&T go? I recieved a bit of good news today. Actually it was Saturday but my wife didn't realize the importance of the letter. The Plazma Rat has struck again. Jan issue of Radio Controlled Car Action. Thats my birthday month too  An early birthday present. I'll be heading to SA this weekend to get back to some drag racing. I tore up my sprinter Sat night. Rx pack went south leading to a full throttle excursion into the wall. I'll have it fixed by this weekend but the Rat needs a little exercise. Hope some of you guys get to come up for some drag racing.
> 
> Griz


I won't be able to make SA this weekend,HAMDRL is having our 2nd annual T&T here in H-Town......sorry to hear about your sprinter griz....Jan. is a great month for birthdays...mine is in Jan also...17th to be exact,so everyone get yalls thoughts together and get me something nice for my b-day...hehehehehe


----------



## Bigmax

*T&T on 1st and 3rd Sundays.*



griz said:


> How did the T&T go? I recieved a bit of good news today. Actually it was Saturday but my wife didn't realize the importance of the letter. The Plazma Rat has struck again. Jan issue of Radio Controlled Car Action. Thats my birthday month too  An early birthday present. I'll be heading to SA this weekend to get back to some drag racing. I tore up my sprinter Sat night. Rx pack went south leading to a full throttle excursion into the wall. I'll have it fixed by this weekend but the Rat needs a little exercise. Hope some of you guys get to come up for some drag racing.
> 
> Griz


Another FUll T&T this coming Sunday! 10:00 A.M.!!!

Congrats again on yet ANOTHER Publication on your Plasma Rat!!!! When you come down from the clouds. Shoot us some closeup with and with out the body. Show thise yahoos how a real hotrod is supposed to look like.


----------



## griz

*Sunday eh *

I'll be in SA on Saturday. We should get done fairly early. Might have to attend myself. I've been wanting to get down there to see my brothers new house drive his 500hp camaro and hang out with some degenerage drag racers  The wife is about to take off to San Angelo for a week so I have a good excuse. Pictures you say. Well you know I'm more than happy to post pictures.










The Plazma all polished up for Concours Sunday morning at the World Finals.










OS .18 TZ modded motor. RC10GT header. Mac's pipe. Great set-up. This is one of the biggest problems building a pro mod. Getting the pipe out the back without cutting the body to do it.










Bill turned down the head for me and I polished it out. The tranny is all mugen MTX-4 innerds but K-Factory lightweight 2nd gear housing and 1st gear one-way. Avid brake disk. They work great get one if you run nitro. Clutch is Mugen Mtx-3 with JP lite bell and pressure plate and spring cup. The flywheel has now been deanodized and polished so the shoes will slide easier.










T-Maxx aircleaner with the foam removed. Hitec 5625 servo for throttle and brakes. Need a lot of torque but not that much speed. Fuel tank is a standard airplane type. This does have the Walbern fuel tank hold down option. The fuel tubing around the brake arm makes sure the brakes are disengaged fully when the throttle is hammered.










Steering set-up is critical. Hitec HS-81 micro servo mounted on a carbon fiber block made from glueing scrap together and shaping with a dremmel. Attached with velcro and the tie wrap strap through some holes I drilled in the plate. After tightning get a lighter and heat the bottom of the tie wrap to shrink it even tighter. The velcro helps keep the intense vibration from killing the servo. The vibration will rattle the little diodes to pieces and the servo will fail. The servo is mounted forward to get the control arms level and straight. This gets rid of any bump steer. Massive caster at least 25 degrees so the tires flop over instead of turn sharply. The large battery is in there to help keep the front end down. With that bat the car is 1.5 oz over the minimum. Easy to get right to the minimum by changing the it.

All the metal on the car is mirror polished except the indented parts on the Walbern rear end which is left pebble finished. Walbern will send you parts that haven't been surfaced treated if you want to polish. Just ask  I've found that Zymol is the best wax to use on these cars. Non petrolum based it won't get on the backside and soften the paint. I wax mine before every race. The slicker the better. I also put blank decal paper on areas of the body subject to wear and to keep the small pebbles from dinging the paint. The rear wing is made of dragonplate composite laminate. 1/32 inch thick. Highly polished on one side and rough for gluing on the other. The wing end plates are lexan which was painted then backed with carbon fiber with a sticky back also from dragonplate. Some extruded carbon fiber forms the support structure for the wing and also I have a brace of CF to keep the rear sides from flapping with the open rear they will flap if not restrained. Causes little cracks around the rear fender. Also I use sho-goo to reinforce potential crack areas. These cars will crack any body if you don't prepare them beforehand. The body is mounted on velcro so it will fly off in case of a blow over or other incident. Don't mount your body solid to the chassis. You'll save bodies that way. I turned down some posts out of aluminum and mounted a thin piece of carbon fiber on them for the base to put the velcro. With this car beauty isn't just skin deep 

Griz


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> That is awesome David! I have been talking to Daniel a bit more on the drag racing he used to do. BTW - He still has the Dragmaster funny car for sale! Any body interested?
> 
> Here was some helpful hints he gave when setting up, especially for you guys that are using ESC's. You know when you get to the part of the ESC setup that you have to set your radio at WOT? Instead of pulling the lever all the way back, just barely pull it back for WOT from neutral. The idea is that it will increase your RT due to the fact that any small pull on the lever will result in instant, full, WOT to the car! Gotta love that, huh??? Now everyone go setup your car accordingly! GIT R DUN!!!
> 
> PD2


Im gonna try that bro! 

I have allready set my throttle expo all the way up, and the arc, but its not fast enough.

Mongo. I know some of my old radios had that option called the "Holeshot" button. I dont think the M11 does though.


----------



## Gary

Griz, your car is so freeking sweet, I cant wait to see it up close.


----------



## Bigmax

*Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth!*

I can't get enough of that Griz! Just wait till you see it Biff.


----------



## griz

*You gotta see it in sunlight for the full effect*

Pictures just don't do the paintjob justice. It really pops when you see it in natural light. The flames will just jump off the body. And the other details such as the laser burns and such just look cooler in person. And you can't see yourself in the carbon fiber with a picture  Honestly sometimes I wonder how the hell I managed to build that car. Its a labor of love for sure. I'm rabid about old hot rods. And the Willys along with the Anglia are my favorites. I'll get ahold of my brother tonight and see what his schedule looks like this weekend. I could just get on I-10 after the drag races and head to Houston. We'll see hopefully he's not working this weekend.

Griz


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> Pictures just don't do the paintjob justice. It really pops when you see it in natural light. The flames will just jump off the body. And the other details such as the laser burns and such just look cooler in person. And you can't see yourself in the carbon fiber with a picture  Honestly sometimes I wonder how the hell I managed to build that car. Its a labor of love for sure. I'm rabid about old hot rods. And the Willys along with the Anglia are my favorites. I'll get ahold of my brother tonight and see what his schedule looks like this weekend. I could just get on I-10 after the drag races and head to Houston. We'll see hopefully he's not working this weekend.
> 
> Griz


I was just talking to Bigmax on the phone. He tells me the attention to detail is second to none, and he aint no rookie when it comes to RC! He has a few years on me and Ive been into racing for 13 years. Were also old enough to know what an Anglia is, or an English Ford, or a 42 Willys, a Studebaker Avanti, 57 Nomad, 54 Ford F150 etc. Thats the coolness of Drag Racing! Were not limited to the Dodge Status like on onroad, or anyother "Cookie Cutter" rice burner chingadero thats the flavor of the week.

I would like a 49 Merc, primer black lowrider Rat Rod! 

Hope you make it Sunday bro! We gotta meet ya!


----------



## Bigmax

*Way Awesome!!!*

If we could get Griz to come over and Slash and Moo back for out second T&T to hold our hands AGAIN! Would that be AWESOME or WHAT?!!!

I promise we will be able to do this on our own REAL SOON! Then we will be making arrangements to forgo a Saturday Offroad race to come and show the San Antonio bunch how to go down the track. Am I confident or what?

PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!


----------



## griz

*A lowrider merc *

I've seen such a body somewhere. I'll dig around and see if I can find it. Yea the old cars do it for me. Brings me back to my youth sneaking into Green Valley every weekend to watch the digs. I'm sure eveyone that worked there knew we had hopped the fence but they never said anything. We knew a lot of people so we just hung around the pits and looked like we belonged there. It was easy in those days. I fuss over my cars until they are right. But it pays off in the long run. The first time I took the Plazma to the track it ran straight down the track and at a decent ET and speed. I put the stump puller gears on it now that its fully broken in. I'll have to set the 2nd gear to come in early but it will get a better 6 ft time. It was shifting too late at the worlds. Those videos I take are very useful for stuff like that and hearing the state of the tune at the end of the track. On the first run it was in 1st way too long then when it hit 2nd it was off like a rocket. I needed a few more weekends to get it right before the Worlds. I want to get it happy on 40% then get the single speed stuff put on it. I think it will be a killer combination once I get the bugs worked out and the gearing right. It looks good going down the track at 2.2 but at 1.8 it will be earthshaking 

Griz


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> HUMMM?
> 
> Paul(PD2) I know your blessed with Church gathering Sunday but if you could get Daniel to stop by with his car it may get a buyer on the spot. Some wil be there after 12:00 still Pulling the LEEEEVER so you may still get to run by if you can. 713 724-4200 will tell you if we're still there. The crowd should be larger with more hotrods too the 2nd T&T for HAMDRL!!!


Hey Biggie and the rest -

Unfortunately, this guy lives out in Atlanta, GA. Just happen to see his add on HT for the rail and the funny car and started chatting with him because he has the slam switches setup in the funny car. I had just asked him to explain how they work and then he tells me about how he can get some nice RT's from an ESC with the setup I described.

I'd personally love to make it out one of these days, but just gonna have to see. I'd love to get my youth group into something RC so I could mix the two, but these kids just look at me blankly when I tell them about the RC stuff - what's up with that?!?! LOL!! Just kidding! Maybe come up with some 1/18th scale racing for them or something.

Getting back to the guy with the funny car, its definitely a nice ride - Dragmaster brand. Bolink bought them back before they shutdown and that car is definitely setup nice. If I'd race consistently enough I'd even considering snagging it too. I do have pics if anyone wants to take a look.

Biggie, maybe I need to slide into a similar profession as you and just become an RC car broker instead of a house broker. LOL!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Blehhhhh! Hope to be able to come up for air by the end of the week. Might even try to play some this weekend.


----------



## griz

*Brother is working this weekend*

My brother is working graves this weekend. He's not good to be around when he's doin the overnighter. So I'll have to try and get down there another time. I think he has a weekend coming up in 3 weeks or maybe 4 I can't remember. But I'll get down there as soon as the oppertunity presents itself. I like informal racing myself. I get too serious at the strip. So yall have a great time and get in some good runs too.

Griz


----------



## Gary

Thats too bad Griz, we'll miss ya!


----------



## Bigmax

*No worries.*

We do what we can. One day a caravan of Houstonians will have to head WEST!!! We can do it!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> We do what we can. One day a caravan of Houstonians will have to head WEST!!! We can do it!


Lets set something up!


----------



## Gary

Yall hate those akward, quiet moments when nobody has anything to say? 
Im sure that will change soon. :spineyes:

PD2, I did that speedo set up it trick you were talking about, and it works. In fact, I allmost freeked myself out when I pulled the leever. lol The car dang near fell off the stand and went through my monitor!


----------



## Bigmax

*You said it!*

I'm busy trying to drum up a sell or four. Also put mom-in-law in the hospital for some stints in her leg and then left her there for a bypass on the same vane. She's too fiesty to get herself down. Still keeps me off the computer for my fix.

2 more days and the it's DRAG RACING TIME!!!!


----------



## Gary

I have the light switch starting box thing built, but still need to wire it up and get the light yet.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> PD2, I did that speedo set up it trick you were talking about, and it works. In fact, I allmost freeked myself out when I pulled the leever. lol The car dang near fell off the stand and went through my monitor!


LOL!!!! That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!! I'm glad it works bro! Let's see what it does for you on the strip now! Can't wait to hear all about it!!

GIT R DUN!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> LOL!!!! That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!! I'm glad it works bro! Let's see what it does for you on the strip now! Can't wait to hear all about it!!
> 
> GIT R DUN!!!!
> 
> PD2


Dont tell anybody Brotherman, but the endbell trick also worked. Retarded timing and purple springs seems to have added some torque!

Im good!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Dont tell anybody Brotherman, but the endbell trick also worked. Retarded timing and purple springs seems to have added some torque!
> 
> Im good!


Yeah buddy!! You da man! Aint nuttin but PULLING DA LEEEEEEEEEVER now!!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## Gary

How far from the start line is the tree? Trying to get the wiring figgered out.

*EDIT:* My last post was from work and didnt have time to research. Looking around it looks like about 10'. I have have about 30' of 18 ga. wire. This is what Im thinking. 20' before the switchbox and that leaves 10' going to the power supply. Which would be my truck. LOL


----------



## slash

*Hey kids!*

What is up? Sorry I've been hiding. It's been a little crazy lately. I won't be able to make the trek to H-town this weekend but will for T&T number 3! I wanted to make sure somebody takes a "sticky board" on Sunday. Much easier to apply the Koford that way, plus less loss. Here's a few tips and tricks for using this nasty, awful stuff:
#1 - DON'T GET IT ON YOU!!!!!! Self explaintory.
#2 - Put down 2 even lines on the board. Roll your car over the 2 lines, pick it up and repeat numerous times until the tires are evenly coated. You'll start to see white stuff on the tires. That will disappear shortly. You're ready
#3 - Place the car at the starting. Set the car down and roll the car forward and backwards a few times. This will do 2 things:
a. Put down excess Koford on the track, creating a sticky launch pad for your car.
b. Remove excessive Koford from your tire. If you don't roll your car first, chances are you'll be slinging alot of Koford inside your nicely painted doorslammer body!

The purpose of the Koford is to aid the car during launch only. The momentium of the car after launch in addition to the speed of the car and the downward airflow over the car helps it stay stuck to the track sticky, beit VHT or grape soda. When you play on a well prepped track, you'll have to experiment with the amount of Koford. Typically for my electric rail, I'll measure out a pair of 3 inch lines of Koford on the sticky board. As the temperatures change and the track comes and goes away, I'll vary the amounts of Koford used. You can use too much Koford and "glue" your car to the track here at Litespeed Raceway! When you come to the line, you'd better not stage your car too soon. If you do, you'll hear the sound of foam being ripped from a rim! Well, actually, it's not that bad, but you will notice that your elassped time will slow down, so you need to be consistant in what you do. So many things to consider when drag racing. Who says it's easy? Have a ton of fun, kids, and I'll be waiting for the T&T report. Lot's of pictures, please!


----------



## Bigmax

*Ready! Ready Ready!*

Slash, we'l try and make it down the track without you bud. Tough job but somebody has to do it.

Mom-in-law went thru a bypass in her left leg today. A little sore but the alternative(losing the leg) no contest.

I will be Ripping up a lane for you.


----------



## Gary

Were gonna miss yall this weekend slash! But were hoping we have a good turn out.


----------



## Gary

Burning the midnight soldering iron.


----------



## Gary

Procedure manual has been written. Waiting on Lloyds to do an ISO 9002 audit, but were sure were ready for onsite inspection. However, MILSPEC approval will take 73 years. I had 2 rejections from the QC department, one being that I didnt have bulkhead connectors for the wiring entering and leaving the start box. The good news is, Engineering is making a drawing as we speak and after Im finished, Marketing will tell me what they need!


----------



## PD2

Hey, I can take care of the ISO inspections! I'm ISO 9000-9001 Lead Auditor Certified and able to create Quality Systems documents. Just let me know! 

Looks great Biff!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*We Be Ready!*

Good Job BiFF!

In your famous words. TOMOLLY!!!


----------



## AHR43

*HAMDRL Race Report - 11/5/2006*

Hey All,

Threatening rain kept most of the racers away from the site yesterday. There was some puddling in the shut-down area. That easy enough to guide around.

Noon or so our small group of 6 racers and 4 cars got off some Test & Tune passes. Racers on site were Troy and his son Michael (Troy A), Lyn (Bigmax), David (ddcarter), Carlos, and AC (AHR43). Cars on-site were 2 electric rails, one ProMod and a 2-speed conversion Associated nitro stadium truck.

Carlos came up from Victoria. Word of HAMDRL is beginning to get out around the RC community in state-thats good to hear. He also brough along a home-built nitro rail chassis. With a little work, it will be a runner. Welcome to HAMDRL Carlos.

Lyn upped the cell count in his ProMod to 8, and trimmed the body so it no longer scrapes the track high spots. It's quick and quiet now. A sleeper for sure! David's "new" BoLink rail ran well. He experienced some control issues in shut down with his Spectrum unit. Carlos' ST was a screamer-good smelling nitro pre-mix too. Troy and Michael are expecting delivery of their nitro top fuel car today and are excited to begin drag racing. AC's rail ran smooth and straight-now its time for him to start adding cells and dropping motor turns to get that rail quick and fast.

We put a wrap on activities around 3:00p.m.-ending up with a club strategy discussion and some RC bench racing. There was group talk of traveling to SA on Dec 2nd to race with the SAMDRL gang.

Next T&T - 11/19/2006


----------



## Bigmax

*No Stopping us Now!*

Check out page 7 of Sunday Dray Racing thread for some pics that Carlos took.

I still want to put the larger tires on my PM. Being Class & Rules Director I must be CORRECT TOO!

Can't wait to get the bugs worked out of my FC. Pulled motor last night to get a closer look at a strange liquid up front near the bottom front bearing. Did a preasure test ad yep , it leaked. Being it is only ran for a couple of minutes. It would probably still HAWL! But , That's not me. New bearing and then it will HAWL!

Backup? HECK YEA! Can't wait to see it go down the strip.


----------



## ddcarter3

I had a blast yesterday!! Rail ran straight, after enough Koford.I will try to see if regular batteries in the M11 will corect the "run away" loss of cortrol at the end of the track. Thanks AC. May just have to put it on the street here at home. Looking forward to Nov. 11th. That is this weekend!! Far out!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*??*

Your talking offroad aren't you?


----------



## ddcarter3

Must be. I thought I read AC's post as next week. Just excited I guess. I will most likely meet Biff if he is going next week. I will be offroad racing Saturday the 11th. Sunday?? Who knows?


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> Must be. I thought I read AC's post as next week. Just excited I guess. I will most likely meet Biff if he is going next week. I will be offroad racing Saturday the 11th. Sunday?? Who knows?


Ill be running the M18 Saturday and plan on running the drag car Sunday if the weather holds out. I want to make a few passes to see how the new set up works, nothing serious, just T&T.


----------



## troy a

well the ups man came today and brung the latest new toy,i quess it's time to get serious on putting it together.and do a little t&t over at the school parking lot with in the next few days.


----------



## Bigmax

*Git R Dun!!!*



troy a said:


> well the ups man came today and brung the latest new toy,i quess it's time to get serious on putting it together.and do a little t&t over at the school parking lot with in the next few days.


Pictures Troy, PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## Gary

Pics bro!


----------



## troy a

just got the temporary big block in place mounting the servos and building the fuel tank.and put the tarz on will post some pics shortly


----------



## troy a

*Latest Pics*

Here are the beginning pics of the new rail soon to be front wheels up in the air.

Hope this works -


----------



## Gary

New Era, very shweet bro! 

Im putting some of my older stuff up for sale around the world, lol, I want the New Era electric like AC has!


----------



## Carlos Villa

Troy, looking good!
The kit is really coming together.


----------



## AHR43

Gary said:


> New Era, very shweet bro!
> 
> Im putting some of my older stuff up for sale around the world, lol, I want the New Era electric like AC has!


Hey Gary,

Take a closer look at the Walbern or GMS TF electric rail first before getting a New Era. I have twice the purchase price of either of the above in modifying my New Era, and I think it is still slower.

FWIW IMHO-The New Era has design features I want to incoporate when I build my TF electric next year. I don't see the car I have now going quicker than 2.00sec at 60mph. Either the Walbern or GMS should do that out-of-the-box without any mods no sweat-and they are cheaper, even with having to purchase the body and wing seperate.


----------



## justinspeed79

That thing looks saweeet!!! I love those CF chassis rails.


----------



## AHR43

Troy A,
Looking good. Shake down runs on Nov 19th?


----------



## troy a

ive got to give a thanks to kip from samdrl for some good technical info for the rail, hope to be able to make a few shake down passes if you know what i mean knock knock.put the old kofold on and get over some of the nervousness


----------



## Bigmax

*Wow!*

That is one sweet ride!!!

Nerves getting to you. Ain't no thang to be afraid of. PULL THE LEEEEVER doen't mean you can't let up on it once in awhile. GIT R DUN!


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> Take a closer look at the Walbern or GMS TF electric rail first before getting a New Era. I have twice the purchase price of either of the above in modifying my New Era, and I think it is still slower.
> 
> FWIW IMHO-The New Era has design features I want to incoporate when I build my TF electric next year. I don't see the car I have now going quicker than 2.00sec at 60mph. Either the Walbern or GMS should do that out-of-the-box without any mods no sweat-and they are cheaper, even with having to purchase the body and wing seperate.


Glad you talked me out of it bro! Im leaning towards the GMS mostly because of the price and Walberns lack of pics and pricing on their site. But I have issues with the GMS design.

That front end! I just cant see the single mount thing holding up at HAMDRAL field. Do some of the guys change that out for the more traditional twin mount front axle design? And how do you mount batteries? Do you have to stand them up and would balance be a problem running 7 cells?

Thanks!


----------



## Gary

troy a said:


> ive got to give a thanks to kip from samdrl for some good technical info for the rail, hope to be able to make a few shake down passes if you know what i mean knock knock.put the old kofold on and get over some of the nervousness


When your no longer nervous, its no longer fun!


----------



## AHR43

*More on dragster kits*



Gary said:


> Glad you talked me out of it bro! Im leaning towards the GMS mostly because of the price and Walberns lack of pics and pricing on their site. But I have issues with the GMS design.
> 
> That front end! I just cant see the single mount thing holding up at HAMDRAL field. Do some of the guys change that out for the more traditional twin mount front axle design? And how do you mount batteries? Do you have to stand them up and would balance be a problem running 7 cells?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Biff,

Yea, I don't think much of the coaster-wagon steering on the GMS either. But, what the hey, that car is fast. Besides, if you have to steer, you might as well get off the throttle-most likey you've already lost. I'm not much of a supporter of a CF pan on a long wheelbase car either. But, it does look like the GMS has a center support spine, so maybe its O.K. You'll have to ask Mike Ogle (GMS) about battery placement and balance. Overall, his cars are plenty quick, albiet a little on the fragile side-after all it only weights 8.2oz. I'd have a spared roller on hand if I was racing one.

The Walbern has conventional steering and a CF channel on a 30" wheelbase (6" longer wb than the GMS). It weighs in at 12.1oz. I believe I heard Paul Campbell of Walbern state that the car was available in CF pan as well as channel. You'd have to verify that with him. I'd rate the Walbern as a little more sturdy for the variety of track conditions I've experienced.

Both cars have advantages and disadvantages. Both are well-priced for the market. Both Paul and Mike will spend as much time on the phone as you want to answer your questions and/or concerns.

My $0.02. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary

Thanks AC.

I think Ill order some G10 fiberglass and build my own rail. More on that later though.  I think CJTAMU had the right idea from the beginning, the GMS-11 and run Super Gas. If things go right, Ill be ordering the car next week with the Willys body from RAE, and some batteries.


----------



## AHR43

*G10 for sure*



Gary said:


> Thanks AC.
> 
> I think Ill order some G10 fiberglass and build my own rail. More on that later though.  I think CJTAMU had the right idea from the beginning, the GMS-11 and run Super Gas. If things go right, Ill be ordering the car next week with the Willys body from RAE, and some batteries.


Yo Biff, 
G10 is a good choice over CF in my opinion-at least for the rear clip of a top fuel or extreme electric dragster chassis. It's my go-to material for now and for the immediate planning future. CF still has a role-as sheet support material in low stress locations. I also want to look at Ti (titanium) mini-I beams, tubing and rod material for the front clip. Got a link to a Ti site?

I see electric rails going 1.5sec at over 100mph w/in two years - and I'm a conservative guy...!


----------



## troy a

*add another toy to the list*

well my boy michael will be getting ready to pull the leaver back on his nitro dragster on dec 2 also.i quess its time to wrench on 2 of them now.he thanks since i got a new toy he needed one also.


----------



## AHR43

*Uh Oh, better get MaaCo*



troy a said:


> well my boy michael will be getting ready to pull the leaver back on his nitro dragster on dec 2 also.i quess its time to wrench on 2 of them now.he thanks since i got a new toy he needed one also.


Hey Troy A,
The family that RC drag races together wins together! Great. Are you the guys that bought Dan's MegaTech off the IMDRA site? Not much wrenchin on a MegaTech-they just show up and run good.


----------



## mongo88

Has anyone rtied a brushles setup in drag racing yet? I know its alot heavier than a microswitch setup but I would think it would be more consistant, and that new 4.5 from Novak is _fast_.


----------



## AHR43

*Brushless at the Worlds*



mongo88 said:


> Has anyone rtied a brushles setup in drag racing yet? I know its alot heavier than a microswitch setup but I would think it would be more consistant, and that new 4.5 from Novak is _fast_.


Hey Mongo,
Good question. Thanks for asking. Yea, Mike Smith qualified and ran a BL set-up in his Top Fuel Funny Car at the World Finals.
The record Extreme Class speed at 98mph is still held by a brushed motor.

IMHO - BL technology is tied to LiPo technology. They seem to be developing parallel to each other. Until IMDRA loosens its restrictions on LiPo's, BL may not show its full potential. IMDRA is allowing LiPo battery technology in Extreme Class on a trial basis for 2007.

BL, however, is perfectly legal for bracket class and for any class allowing a "rare-earth magnet" motor. BL is high on my list for consideration when I build my 2008 Top Fuel Electric Dragster. Again, it all depends on where LiPo's sit at decision time.


----------



## Bigmax

*In bracket*

In bracket you can run anything. The only limits you have in the other classes for now is no lipos. I will have to check on motors tho. Stay tuned.


----------



## AHR43

Bigmax said:


> In bracket you can run anything. The only limits you have in the other classes for now is no lipos. I will have to check on motors tho. Stay tuned.


Hey Lyn,
I'm not sure how you are laying out rules for HAMDRL, but there are no LiPo batteries allowed in IMDRA or SAMDRL Bracket Class yet. Only exception is LiPo batteries are allowed in the radio transmitter-so the racers using Spektrum systems have sufficient voltage to prevent LOS (Loss of Signal) to the Rcvr.

Only LiPo motor batteries allowed in IMDRA are in the Extreme Class. Please advise on LiPo usage for HAMDRL electric motors.

Thanks. //AC//


----------



## mongo88

I think li-pos help the bl systems due to the higher voltage they have. A 2 cell li-po is 7.6 volts whereas a regular 6-cell nicad or nimh pack is only 7.2 volts. Add another cell and I think the bl system would come alive. RC Pro is allowing bl and li-po in electric trucks for next years electric series so its not far away from all the sanctioning bodies accepting that combo.


----------



## Bigmax

*I was going from memory.*

I stand corrected. Thank you.


----------



## AHR43

*LiPo's and HAMDRL*



Bigmax said:


> I stand corrected. Thank you.


No problemo - just don't want a rush to buy LiPo's then be disappointed on race day. :cloud:

I'm thinking we as a group need to look to what we will accept as a club. I don't want to turn anyone away because all they have is a LiPo battery. Some of the newer folks entering our sport - that's all they have. We as a club have that flexibility as long as we are not running a sanctioned IMDRA event.

ddcarter is using LiPo's in his BoLink rail. The hard case LiPo's are durable enough to withstand a crash without incurring a fire hazard. It's the soft-side LiPo's that seem to present the greatest hazard. I would recommend we look at the package a racer brings to our event. I have confidence that both Team Orion and Team Trinity won't put a dangerous battery package on the market.

What think guys?


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Yo Biff,
> G10 is a good choice over CF in my opinion-at least for the rear clip of a top fuel or extreme electric dragster chassis. It's my go-to material for now and for the immediate planning future. CF still has a role-as sheet support material in low stress locations. I also want to look at Ti (titanium) mini-I beams, tubing and rod material for the front clip. Got a link to a Ti site?
> 
> I see electric rails going 1.5sec at over 100mph w/in two years - and I'm a conservative guy...!


I have the luxury of having a pretty smart engineer buddy at work, that is into RC!  This is what he tells me and it makes sense. CF is lighter and stronger than G10, sometimes. In sheet form, it cant be beat, but when you start drilling holes and cutting battery slots in it, you lose even stress distrubution. That wouldnt matter in a 1/12th scale pan car where there is little or no chassis flex, but in a Rail with ALOT of chassis flex? Something about directional blah blah and unless the holes are precut before the vacuum process, yadda dadda!

He claims with G10, thats not a problem design wise, but of course you would have to be alert to stress points, etc. I have been giving this alot of though over the last month or so and should have a prototype built within a few months. Im starting to get pretty serious about this. Ill be working with this engineer testing bearings and designing them for high end RC market and we hope to expand into other areas including upgrades for the M18, a whole new 1/18th scale car, and drag cars of course. Allthough Im not in engineering anymore, I have access to the equipment to do the testing of the chassis. Force gages etc.

I having gone as far as looking at Ti tubing yet. Being an old mountain biker, I do know a little about tubing. Ti is tuff to work with. Connecting the tubing like as in welding is outrageously difficult and expensive. However, aluminum tubing can be worked very well and I belive Easton is the best at it. Thats the guys that make most of the high end al bike frames and allmost all softball bats. But, I have no idea if double and triple "Butting" on 1/8" tubing is feasible.

So, that leaves CF tubing! 

I have a buddy named Mike Flores who used to race and last I heard was designing and building mini scale planes. Ive seen a few of his planes. He uses CF square tubing for things like spars in the wings, and get this! He gets it from kite builders! High end kites!  Theres a shop called ***** Darts and Games on Westheimer just east of 8, and he sells CF tubing, and the connectors to make kites! I think we have an idea on how to reach the high end electric rail class.

And this post will self destruct itself very soon!


----------



## Bigmax

*Aye*

That's my vote to yes. Club decission and Safety.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> No problemo - just don't want a rush to buy LiPo's then be disappointed on race day. :cloud:
> 
> I'm thinking we as a group need to look to what we will accept as a club. I don't want to turn anyone away because all they have is a LiPo battery. Some of the newer folks entering our sport - that's all they have. We as a club have that flexibility as long as we are not running a sanctioned IMDRA event.
> 
> ddcarter is using LiPo's in his BoLink rail. The hard case LiPo's are durable enough to withstand a crash without incurring a fire hazard. It's the soft-side LiPo's that seem to present the greatest hazard. I would recommend we look at the package a racer brings to our event. I have confidence that both Team Orion and Team Trinity won't put a dangerous battery package on the market.
> 
> What think guys?


I would say no LiPos allowed. A few guys hanging out in the parking lot, I say OK, but I would be against it full time for safety reasons.


----------



## AHR43

*Compatibility with SAMDRL*



Gary said:


> I would say no LiPos allowed. A few guys hanging out in the parking lot, I say OK, but I would be against it full time for safety reasons.


Concur. Compatibility with SAMDRL long term is something to look at also. If we are going to have a SA - HOU - DFW drag racing series, we need to ensure we are rules compatible - particulalry in the type batteries we allow.

Where is there published some accurate performance and safety information on LiPo's in the field? I don't like speculating. Where can I get facts? Engineering safety Link?? //AC//


----------



## AHR43

*RE: G10 and Post #177*

Hey Biff and all,

Take a second look at the rail I posted up for Paul in the Tech thread. It has CF upper adjustable flex rods. Bear63 at Litespeed SA had a one-off chassis made from CF arrow shafts. So there are lots of options out there. Pick and choose your winning design. I try to stay away from square tubing, it has built-in stress risers.

Revisting Ti: I'm looking at an adhesive method of joining the Ti. Lots of NASA-type adhesives out there. I'm of the opinion that long wheelbase cars-e.g., top fuel electric, will benefit from single span spar Ti construction over CF pan or vertical CF rail (like my New Era has). CF, of course, is much easier to work with-within its limitations-and provides an essential element-chassis flex. //AC//


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Concur. Compatibility with SAMDRL long term is something to look at also. If we are going to have a SA - HOU - DFW drag racing series, we need to ensure we are rules compatible - particulalry in the type batteries we allow.
> 
> Where is there published some accurate performance and safety information on LiPo's in the field? I don't like speculating. Where can I get facts? Engineering safety Link?? //AC//


Dont have any links. Im thinking of something I read from the owner of Trinity that sticks in my mind.

"I wont sell any battery that will burn your house down"

IMO, the worst thing that can happen is a noob pumped up about this new drag racing thing, got his Daddys credit card, buys a LiPo pack and a Duratrax charger....


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hey Biff and all,
> 
> Take a second look at the rail I posted up for Paul in the Tech thread. It has CF upper adjustable flex rods. Bear63 at Litespeed SA had a one-off chassis made from CF arrow shafts. So there are lots of options out there. Pick and choose your winning design. I try to stay away from square tubing, it has built-in stress risers.
> 
> Revisting Ti: I'm looking at an adhesive method of joining the Ti. Lots of NASA-type adhesives out there. I'm of the opinion that long wheelbase cars-e.g., top fuel electric, will benefit from single span spar Ti construction over CF pan or vertical CF rail (like my New Era has). CF, of course, is much easier to work with-within its limitations-and provides an essential element-chassis flex. //AC//


The problem I have with single span is chassis twist. Theres nothing to offset the rotational torque of the motor especially on something other than a 4 point rear end. And Im thinking thats not enough. With the traditional passenger side motor mount, the torque of the motor will pull the last 2/3rds of the chassis upwards theorfore losing transitional force in an upward moment. The car goes left under power. Maybe, thinking outloud yall. At least thats what Motek says with their chassis design for the M18. They put the motor on the other side to create downforce in the chassis.

Square vs round tubing will be argued to the end of time. Wish I knew which was better for which app., Ill test!


----------



## AHR43

*Now this is getting fun*



Gary said:


> The problem I have with single span is chassis twist. Theres nothing to offset the rotational torque of the motor especially on something other than a 4 point rear end. And Im thinking thats not enough. With the traditional passenger side motor mount, the torque of the motor will pull the last 2/3rds of the chassis upwards theorfore losing transitional force in an upward moment. The car goes left under power. Maybe, thinking outloud yall. At least thats what Motek says with their chassis design for the M18. They put the motor on the other side to create downforce in the chassis.
> 
> Square vs round tubing will be argued to the end of time. Wish I knew which was better for which app., Ill test!


Right-oh-mundo Biff on twist. Belt drive soaks up a little more power, but I look to it for better uniform power deliver to the rear axle, vis-a-vis the accepted direct right drive. Pat McDonald out of IMDRA div 7 is looking at a "direct drive" set-up with the motor pinion at 90degrees to the ring gear/spur. Interesting concept-and he's good. But before buying into the bevel pinion/ring gear set-up, I want to see it perform.

My preference for the Ti span is I-beam over either round or square. I'd like to find a vendor that will put in arc in the I-beam for me.


----------



## ddcarter3

Gary said:


> Dont have any links. Im thinking of something I read from the owner of Trinity that sticks in my mind.
> 
> "I wont sell any battery that will burn your house down"
> 
> IMO, the worst thing that can happen is a noob pumped up about this new drag racing thing, got his Daddys credit card, buys a LiPo pack and a Duratrax charger....


I would worry about him getting a Competition Electronics Turbo 35GFX. The Duratrax Ice charges LiPo's, the CE 35GFX does not.
I will check on the links for safety. I read alot about this before I dropped $150+ on batteries.


----------



## ddcarter3

*http://www.rcuniverse.com/magazine/article_display.cfm?article_id=562*

This from Scorpion. After looking again. Almost all fire were from human error. Usually using a wrong charger. Also most issues were from 2003 and before. I think hobby shop employees are much better informed these days. Biff, maybe we can discuss Sunday.
Darned trigger finger is gettin itchy again!!!!!

Firefox would not let me paste in the body for some reason.


----------



## troy a

yes ac we bought daves megatech,i fiqure mike can get some practice with it first then move him up


----------



## Gary

I dont have anything against guys running LiPos. Im old school and dont plan on using them myself though. In fact, I dont think Ill buy the newest 4200 nmhs! Im leaning towards a lighter cheaper cell like 3300s. As for now, Im cycling my 1500s. LOL


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Right-oh-mundo Biff on twist. Belt drive soaks up a little more power, but I look to it for better uniform power deliver to the rear axle, vis-a-vis the accepted direct right drive. Pat McDonald out of IMDRA div 7 is looking at a "direct drive" set-up with the motor pinion at 90degrees to the ring gear/spur. Interesting concept-and he's good. But before buying into the bevel pinion/ring gear set-up, I want to see it perform.
> 
> My preference for the Ti span is I-beam over either round or square. I'd like to find a vendor that will put in arc in the I-beam for me.


Thought provoking!


----------



## insaneracin2003

I wonder if i can make my elec rail a 2 torsion bars set-up,with the 1 bar,it sits right in the way of my stuff electronics.

how do i go about setting up a micro switch? The servo arm pushes the switch and make it instant power,like turning on a light switch?...not really huh? than i wouldnt be able to stop it.


----------



## AHR43

insaneracin2003 said:


> I wonder if i can make my elec rail a 2 torsion bars set-up,with the 1 bar,it sits right in the way of my stuff electronics.
> 
> how do i go about setting up a micro switch? The servo arm pushes the switch and make it instant power,like turning on a light switch?...not really huh? than i wouldnt be able to stop it.


http://www.grandmotorsports.com/setups.asp

I have no idea if this works or not. Slash also has a wiring diagram that will continue to provide braking even if the primary (acceleration) micro-switch welds itself closed. You may want to query him also.

Good luck. //AC//


----------



## Gary

Gary said:


> I dont have anything against guys running LiPos. Im old school and dont plan on using them myself though. In fact, I dont think Ill buy the newest 4200 nmhs! Im leaning towards a lighter cheaper cell like 3300s. As for now, Im cycling my 1500s. LOL


Correction. 7 cell 3600s have been ordered. Anybody know where to get a nomad, or some sort of old school body?


----------



## mongo88

Parma or HPI have the best selection of bodies. Parma has the old school stuff though.


----------



## Gary

Thanke Mongo.

Paul, here is Slash's diagram.


----------



## Gary

Check out this E Mail from Mike from GMS!

No problem, Gary...I was watching my webstats for the Grand Website, and kept seeing this daggone FISHING website showup as a recent "referral link". Just out of curiosity, I went and backtracked and found you guys inHAMDRL posting all over the place!!!I'm glad you're enjoying the car, we've been having a blast with them recently, stuffing Mamba 1:18scale motors in them (see the bigsquidrc.com website for a step-by step how-to article under"OurProjects") and having a blast.The Dragspec car can be set up to run on a less-than optimal track, just set the pull bar to soft,and back off on the preload on the front spindle springs with that nut on the kingpin. The more"floaty" the front end is (with the car "riding" within the travel of the front springs a bit)thebetter the car will resist being deflected by small bumps and pebbles.If you're having trouble getting rear traction, use the ride height adjusters to "lower" the rearaxle (raising the rear chassis ride height). This is the same kind of thing as raising the motor acouple of inches in a real Top Fuel dragster to aid in rearward weight transfer into the rear axleunder acceleration.Have fun... and thank you guys for taking the message of RC drag racing "out of the box" so tospeak... as I 've said before, we have the fastest, quickest, and coolest looking cars in all ofRC... now we just have to let the rest of the world know it!Mike OgleGrand Motorsports


----------



## griz

*The best looking GMS ever*

I once had a GMS. The only one at the SA track at that time. My buddy Bob also has one. They are good cars. The lure of nitro was too strong so I sold mine. Mike is right they are some of the best looking cars out there. Especially when a painter from Tx gets ahold of them 










http://www.***********/gallery/data/2/1429topfront.jpg

I'll be heading back to SA this weekend for some straight line action. I finally won a heat with my sprint car so its time for the vacation to be over  Actually I did pretty good with the sprinter and Nova power. Won the first heat it was ever entered in. Gotta love those Nova motors. Two 2nd places in the other 2 qualifiers. 2nd in the B-main so I bumped up to the A and then stripped a spur. Gotta get an adjustable motor mount so I can get things perfectly centered. Anyways that was my goal so its time to get back to work on the Pro Mod. Just talked to Mr Speed to see whats up and it looks like the PM might just be running a Litespeed chassis next year. Maybe a T/A .18 powered rail in the ProMoFo stable soon also. If I build that the Plazma is gettin a 35 plus 21 motor   Any of you guys coming up to SA Sat?

Griz


----------



## Todd Claunch

*paint*

man that is one killer paint job. i really like that........


----------



## Gary

Sweet looking car Griz! 

Man, its a shame that by the time we found out about drag racing I had allready spent up my RC budget for the year otherwise I would be sporting several new cars tricked out BiFf style! I sold a few things and was able to order some new battery's and a couple of parts for the Spec car but I dont think Ill be able to afford a road trip this month. Not unless I get back on overtime and thats a double edge sword because that means Ill have to work on Saturdays!

I still have to pick up a BL system for my main racing, the Xray M18 that I do and thats on hold also.

I will be off work for a couple of weeks during the Christmas shutdown at work and am planning a couple of trips to SA. If the RC Gods are looking over me, Ill be paying down some of the bills and make it out to show my reaction times!


----------



## ddcarter3

Griz,
I was thinking about makeing the trip to SA this Sat. What time are the races? Where is the track? How late do they run?
Later,
David


----------



## slash

*1 set of directions....coming up!*

http://www.sadragracing.com/Index_files/Events/litespeed%20raceway.htm

Hey David. Here's the link for the driving directions to the track. When you hit Schertz, Texas, you're getting real close. You'll see the real IHRA Drag Strip on your right hand side (San Antonio Raceway). We're 2 more exits down. Take the Trainer Hale exit and you'll see an Exxon across I-10. You'll go over I-10, then turn right on the access road. We're just down the road, about 500 feet from the Exxon. Scroll down on the web page and you'll see an overhead aerial view. Let me know if this works for you. Track opens at noon, qualifying starts at 2:00 pm. Depending on the number of racers, we usually get done by 6:00 pm.

Slash.


----------



## griz

*I can't believe it*

Slash finally beat me to to a post. Good thing I was busy editing video. Yea come on out and race. I hear a bunch are coming up the 2nd of Dec. I marked that on my racing calendar so I'll be sure and be there for that one. Hopefully the Griz vs BigMaxx sprint car drag race will occur that weekend. I ordered my foams today BM 

Griz


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> http://www.sadragracing.com/Index_files/Events/litespeed%20raceway.htm
> 
> Hey David. Here's the link for the driving directions to the track. When you hit Schertz, Texas, you're getting real close. You'll see the real IHRA Drag Strip on your right hand side (San Antonio Raceway). We're 2 more exits down. Take the Trainer Hale exit and you'll see an Exxon across I-10. You'll go over I-10, then turn right on the access road. We're just down the road, about 500 feet from the Exxon. Scroll down on the web page and you'll see an overhead aerial view. Let me know if this works for you. Track opens at noon, qualifying starts at 2:00 pm. Depending on the number of racers, we usually get done by 6:00 pm.
> 
> Slash.


How does qualifying work for bracket racing bro? I wouldnt have the slightest idea what my dial in would be. Can that be established in the 2 hour time frame?


----------



## slash

*It be easy.........*

Hey Gary. Here's how we do the magic:

We open the track at noon. You have 2 hours to "play", making as many passes as you wish, getting a time slip each time. At 2:00, we pair everybody up. Each pair makes a pass during each of the 3 qualifying passes, again, getting a time slip for each pass. You now have at least 3 time slips (from qualifying) plus any other time slips you may have received from earlier passes. After you have made your 3 qualifying passes, you must determine what your car is doing. The last 3 time slips are probably the most important at this point, as the track and air conditions have changed since noon. Let's say you ran 2.80, 2.85 and 2.78. Being that your last run was the lowest, you'll probably want to dial in around 2.76 or 2.77, so you don't break out, but, you must think about EVERYTHING! What changed between each round of qualifying? How were your batteries charged for each pass? How long had they been sitting since peaking? How were the tires prepped for each pass? ....and so on, and so on, and so on. Your dial in 2.76. The timing tower takes your 3 qualifying runs and averages them out. Your average is 2.81. We subtract the average from your dial in to get a final number. Your number would be .05. Not bad, but this is where the consistency comes in to play. This past weekend, our #1 qualifier averaged 2.763 and dialed in 2.760! His number was .003! The person closest to 0.000 is deemed #1. That person running 0.000 would be perfect. Pretty hard to do, if you think about it. Now, you may say, "Hey, I can add and figure out what I averaged and just give you that number!" You're right you could, BUT.......we have a rule that states you must run your dial in for the first round,keeping everything fair. We do all the math work in the trailer, so you don't have to worry about that! After first round, you can change your dial in, based on what's happening, ie. track conditions or weather conditions change, and boy do they! I hope this helps. It sounds really complicated, but it's not. You just make your passes, look at your time slips and tell us your dial in. We do the rest........until it's time for your 1st round elimination matchup! We pair up the first qualifier against the last qualifier, 2nd qualifier against the 2nd worst qualifier, etc. Let me know if I've totally screwed with your head!

Kip


----------



## Gary

4:30 this morning, before 2 cups of coffee, I couldnt understand a word you said bro! 

Thanks


----------



## slash

*....but does it make any sense???????*

Hope you understand my theory behind what we do as far as qualifying goes. We want to reward the most consistent racers, and the system we came up with, I feel, does just that. The number 1 qualifier , as do all of the higher qualifiers, keep lane choice all night long. Again, it's really nothing complicated. My computers do all the work!

Kip


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Hope you understand my theory behind what we do as far as qualifying goes. We want to reward the most consistent racers, and the system we came up with, I feel, does just that. The number 1 qualifier , as do all of the higher qualifiers, keep lane choice all night long. Again, it's really nothing complicated. My computers do all the work!
> 
> Kip


It was a shocker at 4:30 am this morning before coffee and reading out of one eye. lol I got it now though.

I was thinking of coming out this weekend but things turned on me today. That blew that idea out of the water.


----------



## slash

*Work at 4:30 am??????*

Why would you try to do anything before 8:00 am? :spineyes:


----------



## ddcarter3

*????*

Does 4:30am really exist?
Kind of like that tree in the forest falling thing.


----------



## Gary

I get up at 3:00 am. Thats nutz huh? Seems I spend most of my time at work or sleeping. lol


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I get up at 3:00 am. Thats nutz huh? Seems I spend most of my time at work or sleeping. lol


I can relate......but as of yesterday, that all stopped for now......we'll see what the new place is like come Monday!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

Head hits the pilow around 12:00-1:00 A.M. and by 7:00 - 8:00 it says GIT UP!!
Guess what I'm doing till then. 

Been ALONG TIME since getting up at 5:00 way needed.


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> I can relate......but as of yesterday, that all stopped for now......we'll see what the new place is like come Monday!
> 
> PD2


Bout time you quit working for the Trophy Guy bro! LMAO Congrats!

Now you need a bracket car. I may just have one for sale. I cant make up my mind yet, but Ill prolly be odering the GMS-11, or the GMS Dragster. I would rather have the Dragster, but on our rough strip, Im worried about the single kingpin design up front. Im SUPER anal about slop in my cars and am worried about the front end loosening up.

Ive got the aluminum motor mount on the way, so with the car, the bearing upgrade kit and the mount, I have just a tad over $200 in the car. You can have it for a bill. I wouldnt sell it, but right now Ill need to recover some of my payout for the new car. Maybe! Rumor is today, Ill get in a 58 hour work week this week I feel a heck of alot better than yesterday when I was supposed to be off Friday! lol

Max Amps, as usual did a great job and got me my batteries in really fast! Ordered Sunday, received Thursday!  I LOVE RC! :spineyes:

Now, I got 3 hours of free time before I go to bed. I need to build the pack and get at least one cycle in tonight. Cut my motor, put the car back together and get ready for some Leever Pulling on Sunday!

See ya!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Bout time you quit working for the Trophy Guy bro! LMAO Congrats!
> 
> Now you need a bracket car. I may just have one for sale. I cant make up my mind yet, but Ill prolly be odering the GMS-11, or the GMS Dragster. I would rather have the Dragster, but on our rough strip, Im worried about the single kingpin design up front. Im SUPER anal about slop in my cars and am worried about the front end loosening up.
> 
> Ive got the aluminum motor mount on the way, so with the car, the bearing upgrade kit and the mount, I have just a tad over $200 in the car. You can have it for a bill. I wouldnt sell it, but right now Ill need to recover some of my payout for the new car. Maybe! Rumor is today, Ill get in a 58 hour work week this week I feel a heck of alot better than yesterday when I was supposed to be off Friday! lol


You would say that! I just snagged a pan car chassis for dog cheap and am about to build a Bracket racer - just need the wheels/tires, body and I'm even gonna drop a single or a double slam switch configuration - have not decided, but I'm building a Bracket either way. If I keep all the cost under a bill for everything then I'll be able to prove that this hobby just got cheaper and easier to get in!

Thanks for the offer bro! If the cash hits sooner than I thought, I may still take you up on the offer too!

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> You would say that! I just snagged a pan car chassis for dog cheap and am about to build a Bracket racer - just need the wheels/tires, body and I'm even gonna drop a single or a double slam switch configuration - have not decided, but I'm building a Bracket either way. If I keep all the cost under a bill for everything then I'll be able to prove that this hobby just got cheaper and easier to get in!
> 
> Thanks for the offer bro! If the cash hits sooner than I thought, I may still take you up on the offer too!
> 
> PD2


On the park strip, I would avoid the bang switch bro! I had major problems running 7cell 1500s with the speedo set for full instant power even at half track. Plus youll need a catch guy at the end of the run. I got some old school batteries, speedos, what ever you need. We just need to see you racing!


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh heh heh*

you and your 7 cells. My 8 was a hand full forsure but decided to go up a turn or 2 on the motor and bigger tires. 8 will see one more run. The 10 will go in my newly acquire dragster with 8 cells too. IIIIIIII LIKE IT!!!!!

Just set an early Sunday morning appointment and will see your guys around 10:30. I'm biting at the bit to run again!

Griz, Our sprints will see a run someday. Didn't mean to diss you this long after your post.

Now what is it PD2 says???? GIT R DUN!!!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> On the park strip, I would avoid the bang switch bro! I had major problems running 7cell 1500s with the speedo set for full instant power even at half track. Plus youll need a catch guy at the end of the run. I got some old school batteries, speedos, what ever you need. We just need to see you racing!


If I did it, I'd setup the dual bang switch option - not the single switch that does require someone to catch.

I have an LRP F1, but don't think its enough to cover the motor turn that I wanna run.

Batteries are all good - got 4 packs of 3300's and two of 3800's laying around.

Thanks for your help bro!
PD2


----------



## griz

*Ducted Fan Jet dragster*

I've been toying with the idea of building a jet type dragster. A replica of the old Green Monster I used to go watch at Green Valley years ago. Anyone out there familiar with electric ducted fan type propulsion? I can make the car as light as I want since I plan on running it in bracket or just as an exhibition car. I want to try and figure out a way for it to put out the big puffs of smoke while staging up too. Shouldn't be too hard to figure how how to make it whine. I'd like to get it working and tested out so I can run it next year at the worlds. So if any of you know anything about this kind of stuff let me know so I can get to work on this puppy.

Griz


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> I've been toying with the idea of building a jet type dragster. A replica of the old Green Monster I used to go watch at Green Valley years ago. Anyone out there familiar with electric ducted fan type propulsion? I can make the car as light as I want since I plan on running it in bracket or just as an exhibition car. I want to try and figure out a way for it to put out the big puffs of smoke while staging up too. Shouldn't be too hard to figure how how to make it whine. I'd like to get it working and tested out so I can run it next year at the worlds. So if any of you know anything about this kind of stuff let me know so I can get to work on this puppy.
> 
> Griz


Shows ya how old I am! I remember the Green Monster. 

Ducted fan is pretty much a fancy way of putting a prop into a tube for planes and boats. True its faster than a regular prop job but I dont think the acceleration is much better. Not enough for a drag car in 132' anyway. Heres a thought though! How about a mini car with something like a .010? Like something in the 1/12th to 1/18th scale?

Oh BTW. I think I found a really good solvent for removing Koford. Alot better than naptha. Ill post up more later!


----------



## griz

*Yea thats what I was afraid of*

How about a 2 motor car with one on the rear axle and one to drive the prop for effect  I was going through my putfile site today and ran across this old video of my rail taking down the Nitro Bandit. He ended up buying it  I'm thinking about putting the same motor in my Plazma Rat. and building a short rail for the .18 to run in T/A class.

http://media.putfile.com/Team-Rat-pack-dragster-wins-again

I love the sound of the motor as it goes past the camera. The 35 Plus 21 Nova has a sound all its own. Like a certain red car that comes from the same country.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Way Far Out!*

I know someone that knows a little about jet propulsion. I will ask next time I see him. Biff, one word on cleanup, Charcoal Lighter fluid. OOPS , That's 3!


----------



## ddcarter3

Getting ready for SA and Sunday's T&T.


----------



## Gary

That things sounds good Griz! I wish they would work on 4 stroke technology. They made them work in MX.

Hey Biggy, I built my pack up as 6 cell. Ill have to get another charger if I want to run more than 6 cells. Itll only let me charge at 1 amp and with the 1500s it took over an hour. With 3600s, that would be 2.6 hours? lol

I cant find the cleaner on the web, but we use it at work to clean up old nasty gas meters. Its a gun cleaner called breaktrough. I sprayed my tires off at work and there is no residual Koford left on them. I brought some home to see how it works on the rest of the car and maybe the body. But right now, I need to put my motor back together and do some battery soldering. Ill probably get wild later and order that Trinity Drag motor and another servo. swapping servos back and forth gets old.


----------



## Bigmax

*Cleaner stuff.*



Gary said:


> That things sounds good Griz! I wish they would work on 4 stroke technology. They made them work in MX.
> 
> Hey Biggy, I built my pack up as 6 cell. Ill have to get another charger if I want to run more than 6 cells. Itll only let me charge at 1 amp and with the 1500s it took over an hour. With 3600s, that would be 2.6 hours? lol
> 
> I cant find the cleaner on the web, but we use it at work to clean up old nasty gas meters. Its a gun cleaner called breaktrough. I sprayed my tires off at work and there is no residual Koford left on them. I brought some home to see how it works on the rest of the car and maybe the body. But right now, I need to put my motor back together and do some battery soldering. Ill probably get wild later and order that Trinity Drag motor and another servo. swapping servos back and forth gets old.


Be careful on using it on your body. May leave a nasty rash. LOL! Really though test it on a spare peace of lexan first. Cost comparison for it and Charcoal Lighter fluid may be the deciding factor for me. Besides, If the car is envolved it a major accident the we can always bring out the hotdogs. Get my drift?

My 35 won't charge 8 cells either. But my pro will. Discharging is a pain too. Have a Old/new Lavco cell discharger than I use now for cycling. My cells are old and used but when you put 8 of them together it is still a HOOT! When I can , I will pick up a pack of the latest and greatess for competition running at San Antonio, Dallas or Here eventually. Motor too.

Just about have all 3 hotrods ready for tomorrow. I'm STOKED!!!


----------



## Gary

Before and after using Breakthrough. This stuff really works! It doesnt hurt the paint or the Lexan. It disovles the Koford very well.

The 3rd pic is looking through the windshield and I havent used soap and water yet.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Be careful on using it on your body. May leave a nasty rash. LOL! Really though test it on a spare peace of lexan first. Cost comparison for it and Charcoal Lighter fluid may be the deciding factor for me. Besides, If the car is envolved it a major accident the we can always bring out the hotdogs. Get my drift?
> 
> My 35 won't charge 8 cells either. But my pro will. Discharging is a pain too. Have a Old/new Lavco cell discharger than I use now for cycling. My cells are old and used but when you put 8 of them together it is still a HOOT! When I can , I will pick up a pack of the latest and greatess for competition running at San Antonio, Dallas or Here eventually. Motor too.
> 
> Just about have all 3 hotrods ready for tomorrow. I'm STOKED!!!


Im fired slap up now!  I have been working on the Silver Bullett for a solid 7 hours straight. I followed Mike Ogles advice and softened up the front end. While I was doing that, I realized my ride height was too low. The clue was scratch marks on the underside of the chassis. Duh! :slimer:

I also raised the rear ride height for more weight transfer towards the rear for more traction. I also raised the rear CG which goes against everything us regular RC racers have learned over the years. We allways figured lower was better right?

And after a couple of cycles on the new 3600s, I finally made the hook up for a bench test. See ya tomally bro!


----------



## Gary

Mailman didnt bring the rest of my goodies today, but I think Im ready!


----------



## Bigmax

*What!!!!!*

Here I am at home on a SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!! Feel my head. I must have a fever or something!

No Worries about tomorrow though. Cycling some cells so the rail will see a few runs too!

Fire the FC up and I'm THERE after showing a couple of houses in the morning at 9:00. Save me a pit area K?


----------



## justinspeed79

You too Biggy???? 

I have too much on my plate this weekend for racing. Unfortunately I won't be at the T&T tomorrow either. Next time!!!!


----------



## PD2

The bracket car I'm building up is coming along, but definitely not ready for any T&T. I had a servo in mind for it, but I may need to snag one of the micro servos.....not 100% sure yet. 

Also need some front skinny's, a body, and then decide what I'm gonna do for giving the 10x2 some power. Dual switches or an ESC? Not sure yet.

It's coming along, regardless........

You guys have fun at the T&T today!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

OH!!! Another thing! Got the latest issue of RC Car Action Magazine and there are serveral dragster related pics and articles. One is right at the front, a Reader's Ride from Granite Shoals, Texas - Dan Pollock's Pro Mod dragster hybrid. The body has something about Team Rat Pack on it - I figured Griz or Slash or AC may know.

Then, further into the magazine they start an article that is all about the New Gear for the New Year. The feature New Era's Nostalgia Drag Racers that are two new nitro drag racers based on Legends style bodies - Biggie, don't toss your Legends bodies just yet bro! Also in this same section a few pages forward from this article is the Axial release of their Rat Rod body of a Dodge Power Wagon. They show the body on a MT, but that thing is tricked out to run drag, if I do say so myself!

Finally, there are two half page advertisements for Megatech's rail and funny car that show RC Drags.com and IMDRA as official sponsors. This is aside from the usual New Era advertisement.

I'd say RC Drag racing is getting some air time.......what do you think?

PD2


----------



## slash

*That's what I'm talking about!!!!*

Good news on the promotions of RC Drag Racing! That's always a good thing. The car Team Rat Pack Pro Mod car you see in the mag belongs to Griz. That is the most famous RC drag car in the world right now. That car has graced the pages of Hot Rod Magazine, as well as most of the RC car mags.


----------



## AHR43

*Power Supply Requirements*



Bigmax said:


> Be careful on using it on your body. May leave a nasty rash. LOL! Really though test it on a spare peace of lexan first. Cost comparison for it and Charcoal Lighter fluid may be the deciding factor for me. Besides, If the car is envolved it a major accident the we can always bring out the hotdogs. Get my drift?
> 
> My 35 won't charge 8 cells either. But my pro will. Discharging is a pain too. Have a Old/new Lavco cell discharger than I use now for cycling. My cells are old and used but when you put 8 of them together it is still a HOOT! When I can , I will pick up a pack of the latest and greatess for competition running at San Antonio, Dallas or Here eventually. Motor too.
> 
> Just about have all 3 hotrods ready for tomorrow. I'm STOKED!!!


Hey guys,
Racing at SA was great yesterday. D3 (aka ddcarter) will tell you all about it today.

I encountered a new challenge charging 8cells yesterday. At home, using my Tekin BC112A and a Novak power supply, my 8x2200s peaked at 12.05vdc. At the track, my BC112A gave me an 'EC2' error message at 11.64vdc using my truck battery. Looks like I be taking my drop cord and 115vac power supply to future races. Tekin recommends a 24vdc power supply for charging 10 cells and above-looks like I am bumping up against that ceiling. My Novak power supply puts put a clean steady 13.85vdc-be interesting to see if that is enough for 10cells.

My rail ran much improved yesterday. 2.7's at 47+mph. Slowed to 2.9's the last 2 runs. After 15 or so runs at 11+vdc, I suspect the comm needs attention. The rail is still 0.7sec and 13mph too slow to meet my goals for it. Won't have a chance to look at it until after we get back from turkey day vacation.

Have fun today. Don't burn the hotdogs...h: //AC//


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> The bracket car I'm building up is coming along, but definitely not ready for any T&T. I had a servo in mind for it, but I may need to snag one of the micro servos.....not 100% sure yet.
> 
> Also need some front skinny's, a body, and then decide what I'm gonna do for giving the 10x2 some power. Dual switches or an ESC? Not sure yet.
> 
> It's coming along, regardless........
> 
> You guys have fun at the T&T today!!
> 
> PD2


Id stick with the speedo bro! Using the one touch set up I have it set so I can roll slow down the strip to adjust the steering and make a return run without doing 60 mph. But at 1/4th throttle, its WFO.


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hey guys,
> Racing at SA was great yesterday. D3 (aka ddcarter) will tell you all about it today.
> 
> I encountered a new challenge charging 8cells yesterday. At home, using my Tekin BC112A and a Novak power supply, my 8x2200s peaked at 12.05vdc. At the track, my BC112A gave me an 'EC2' error message at 11.64vdc using my truck battery. Looks like I be taking my drop cord and 115vac power supply to future races. Tekin recommends a 24vdc power supply for charging 10 cells and above-looks like I am bumping up against that ceiling. My Novak power supply puts put a clean steady 13.85vdc-be interesting to see if that is enough for 10cells.
> 
> My rail ran much improved yesterday. 2.7's at 47+mph. Slowed to 2.9's the last 2 runs. After 15 or so runs at 11+vdc, I suspect the comm needs attention. The rail is still 0.7sec and 13mph too slow to meet my goals for it. Won't have a chance to look at it until after we get back from turkey day vacation.
> 
> Have fun today. Don't burn the hotdogs...h: //AC//


Humm! Thats probably why my charger wont let me charge at more than 1 amp when using more than 6 cells. Its funny how batteries are. On the bench, the 7 cell 1500s seemed to be way faster than the 6 cell 3000s. But on the track, the 7 cell set up was only good for a run or 2 then went south really quick. But now with the new 6 cell 3600s, they seem to be way better than everything else I have tried so far. After a few cycles of the 3600s, Im pretty danged sure they will be awsome. The 1500s would dump in 2 minutes at 20 amps. The 3000s lasted 5 minutes. The 3600s last for 12 minutes at 20 amps. And I bet that will improve with a few more cycles.

In atticipation of more power, I geared up 2 teeth. Ill find out in a couple of hours.


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Good news on the promotions of RC Drag Racing! That's always a good thing. The car Team Rat Pack Pro Mod car you see in the mag belongs to Griz. That is the most famous RC drag car in the world right now. That car has graced the pages of Hot Rod Magazine, as well as most of the RC car mags.


Grizs car has graced my desktop on my computer more than once. 

Thats one awsome looking car. And Griz knows how to promote the hobby!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Id stick with the speedo bro! Using the one touch set up I have it set so I can roll slow down the strip to adjust the steering and make a return run without doing 60 mph. But at 1/4th throttle, its WFO.


I may. Just depends on what I find. Have seen a few Cyclones here and there.

Here is something.....looking at your pics from today's T&T brought up something.....where is the best place to get front and rear tires and wheels? Both for pricing and availability? Any body have any good connections? Just wondering if there is some secret place other than Walbern, GMS, New Era, RAE, etc.

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> I may. Just depends on what I find. Have seen a few Cyclones here and there.
> 
> Here is something.....looking at your pics from today's T&T brought up something.....where is the best place to get front and rear tires and wheels? Both for pricing and availability? Any body have any good connections? Just wondering if there is some secret place other than Walbern, GMS, New Era, RAE, etc.
> 
> PD2


I havent found anybody. As far as fronts, were just running O Rings. For rear foams thats a whole nuther world. Its just 1/10 scale foams from the pan car world. Pinks, purples, mangettas.....


----------



## troy a

we had fum today thanks to lynn,david c,and biff the other guy's and gal's that are not coming out you sure are missing out on the fun.


----------



## insaneracin2003

troy a said:


> we had fum today thanks to lynn,david c,and biff the other guy's and gal's that are not coming out you sure are missing out on the fun.


just because i couldn't come out,doesn't meen that i have not been wrenching....got the elec rail ready!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Dude!*



insaneracin2003 said:


> just because i couldn't come out,doesn't meen that i have not been wrenching....got the elec rail ready!!!


It seems we just get there and then it's time to head out again. This Sunday T&T is way cool! Still had time to go meet with a client and then Pull the LEEEEVER and still home for some Family happenenings before 3:00. As we get more htrods there would be non-stop action.


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> just because i couldn't come out,doesn't meen that i have not been wrenching....got the elec rail ready!!!


Bring it!


----------



## ddcarter3

insaneracin2003 said:


> just because i couldn't come out,doesn't meen that i have not been wrenching....got the elec rail ready!!!


Paul,
I went to SA this weekend. Ran consistant 2.4 sec runs at 50+ mph with that same car. 11x1 Lightspeed. PULL THE LEVER and hang on!!!! I am going to try a 8x1 next.


----------



## insaneracin2003

I just got my 7cell pack in today,time to sit back and regroup this ting....hey,maybe i will save this 7cell for my funnycar.....mmmoooooohahahahahaha


----------



## Bigmax

*Bwahahahahahahaaaaaa*

You gotta do 8 cells to be somebody!!!!


----------



## ballou

if you looking for a good price on the rear foams try rc4less.com tried those when i was racing oval


----------



## insaneracin2003

Bigmax said:


> You gotta do 8 cells to be somebody!!!!


DOH!!!!


----------



## griz

*Another magazine for the Plazma*

There is an R/C mag I knew nothing about. That is until the other day when I got an e-mail from the editor asking about putting the Plazma on its pages too. Its called R/C Car and its put out by Hi Torque Publications. You might know them from some of the other mags they put out. Dirtbike and Moto-x Action are a couple. I don't even have to try and get it in mags now. These last couple have been editors that have seen the car in various places. Yes drag racing is coming around. A lot more people know about it than 2 or so years ago when I started dragracing. But there are still a lot of people out there that would go drag racing if they only knew about it. So next time you find a new R/C forum check to see if there are any posts about drag racing. If not take the time to post something. Turn on the e-mail notification and answer any questions people might have. You'll be suprised how many questions you get. There is a dragsters and funny cars section on rcuniverse.com in the gallery. You can post a lot of pictures there for free and they allow hot linking. Perfect for jazzing up your posts. You guys should post your racedates on their calendar also. Most of the IMDRA clubs post their schedule there. Lots of times its all drag racing on the front page schedule on a weekend  What I can't wait for is the IHRA Springnationals to come around again. That was so much fun last year. I'll be in SA Dec 2nd. Hope to see some of you HAMDRL guys. Send in those pics. The mags are grabbing up dragster shots left and right.

Griz


----------



## griz

*tires and such*

I've bought slicks from these guys a few times. Especially when I had my electric car. www.tm-rc-racingcomponents.com

Griz


----------



## PD2

griz said:


> I've bought slicks from these guys a few times. Especially when I had my electric car. www.tm-rc-racingcomponents.com
> 
> Griz


Thanks Griz! My question is, where do all of you guys get the nice Billet style or alluminum fronts and rears? I'm sure we won't be using them much, but for taking pictures of our rides, they probably make the ride look great. Just wondering.

TM RC, GMS, and even Welburn all seem to have identical tires and wheels so I'd assume to go with the least expensive and who has them in stock.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Here ya go Paul.

http://www.teamwalbern.com/2frontwheels.html


----------



## Gary

I cant leave anything stock, especially if I can build it myself!


----------



## Bigmax

*Those are bling.*

But, I', looking for saving a $ right now so here is what I think I'm going with.

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/sale-wheels.asp

BTW,

Time to PULL THE LEEEEVER!!! I'm working this weekend so those with a long 4 day weekend. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> But, I', looking for saving a $ right now so here is what I think I'm going with.
> 
> http://www.grandmotorsports.com/sale-wheels.asp
> 
> BTW,
> 
> Time to PULL THE LEEEEVER!!! I'm working this weekend so those with a long 4 day weekend. ENJOY!!!


Their lighter too!


----------



## troy a

its time to load up and go play.did k&m change the lay out this week


----------



## griz

*concours wheels*

Paul at Walbern makes a bunch of them. I like his the best. They aren't too heavy and he can make a bunch of styles. Also the front aluminum wheels he sells on the pro mods will shine up to concours quality with a little work. Then you can use his plastic rear rims with the chrome plating or go with the aluminim wheel. New Era makes some but they all seem to be odd size and I'm sure AC has informed you about the quality issues he had with his kit so I stay away from them. If you get them from Paul and want to mirror polish them tell him thats what you are going to do. He won't do the surface blasting and it will be a LOT easier to polish out. I found some polyester buffs that fit on a dremmel not too long ago. They are great for getting into corners and small places. But basically getting a show quality wheel takes some work unless you get them powdercoated or anodized. 400 600 1200 or 1500 wet dry and some wax and red and white compound will do the trick. Paul has the closest to a Weld wheel you will find. He told me that the actual Weld pattern wouldn't fit into the inside of a 1:10 wheel so it doesn't have as many spokes. I also know a custom wheel maker that can make whatever you want. He charges 100 bucks for a set of 4 for a touring car sprinter etc. My painter is working with him on some 3-D styles. Stay tuned those might be coming around soon. If there is some interest in custom wheels for a dragster you guys need to let me know and I'll get him to work on some designs. I talked to him yesterday and he has his painting set-up done now. So I'm hoping I'll have my bod for the sprinter soon. Another thing I've thought of to get some timing for you guys. At least those of you with DSM radios. The lap counter they sell will function as a simple drag racing timer. You will need two of the sender units. I think I paid 58 bucks for one of them. And you will have to have the lap sensor and telemetry in your car. The only limitation is that there is a 2 second minimum lap designed into the software. If you set up the roll-out you will have the speed also. I have one of the sender units if anyone wants to try this out. That way you can test it out without buying another sender unit. I'm thinking about using it on my Pro mod. If for nothing else than to get the car to the same temp before launch. I've been using it on my sprint car and have found that if I get it to 175 before putting it on the track I have no problems with the motor. You would get the max speed and the max rpm for the run so while not as feature rich as the eagle tree system would still give you some good data. I worked on the PM last night for the first time since the Worlds. Like seeing an old friend after a separation  Shined it all up and changed some gearing and clutch settings. And I'm going to try a .21 pipe instead of the .12-.15 I've been using. Even with it being drilled out to the max it still sounds like it needs a bigger outlet. Not exploding at the top of the track like it should. Hope to see some of you HAMDRL guys at the Dec 2nd race. I managed to screw up my other DSM reciever trying to put in another antenna wire so I won't be able to run the sprinter this time. I gotta decide if I'm going with the pro system or staying with the regular one before I buy any more recievers.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

That's offroad but to help a brother out I called. Opens today at 11:00, will be working on change Monday with planning first.

Now back to DRAG RACING!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Bigmax

*Holy Moly!*

Trying to keep each car setup to run has become a challenge since I converted my M8 to spektrum. Not enough receivers. Several Airtronics micro receivers so bummed a couple of transmitters off some Friends to run my Hotrods. Just having a ball along the way! Looks like I'll spend some time this evening out in the garage on all my toys!!!


----------



## griz

*Be careful with those dsm rx's*

I've been able to replace antenna wire on every Rx I've ever owned but after messing with one of my dsm's for hours last night I gave up. So be careful with those antenna wires. I almost had it but then lifted the pad. Its a multlayer daughter board that the antenna wire fits into so lifting the pad is the kiss of death. Might work might not. Looks like it uses a slightly smaller wire than the Futaba FM replacement wire I tried to use. Can't find a Spektrum wire so I expect they want you to send them in for replacement. Now I need to figure out if I'm going to the pro system before I buy more Rx's. I need a couple now since I'm building an EDM. I hate swapping out Rx's too. Something always seems to go wrong.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Bwahahahahahaaaaaaa*

12/2 could happen!!!!! San Antonio BEWARE!!!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Here ya go Paul.
> 
> http://www.teamwalbern.com/2frontwheels.html


Ah! I did not see those. Thanks Biffster!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> But, I', looking for saving a $ right now so here is what I think I'm going with.
> 
> http://www.grandmotorsports.com/sale-wheels.asp
> 
> BTW,
> 
> Time to PULL THE LEEEEVER!!! I'm working this weekend so those with a long 4 day weekend. ENJOY!!!


Biggie,

I'm still on for those as well as the body. I sent you my info so just let me know whenever you want to place those orders. I can do it or vice versa - just let me know bro.

I do like the bling-bling - may do a set just for pic purposes. I don't know.

PD2


----------



## PD2

griz said:


> Paul at Walbern makes a bunch of them. I like his the best. They aren't too heavy and he can make a bunch of styles. Also the front aluminum wheels he sells on the pro mods will shine up to concours quality with a little work. Then you can use his plastic rear rims with the chrome plating or go with the aluminim wheel. New Era makes some but they all seem to be odd size and I'm sure AC has informed you about the quality issues he had with his kit so I stay away from them. If you get them from Paul and want to mirror polish them tell him thats what you are going to do. He won't do the surface blasting and it will be a LOT easier to polish out. I found some polyester buffs that fit on a dremmel not too long ago. They are great for getting into corners and small places. But basically getting a show quality wheel takes some work unless you get them powdercoated or anodized. 400 600 1200 or 1500 wet dry and some wax and red and white compound will do the trick. Paul has the closest to a Weld wheel you will find. He told me that the actual Weld pattern wouldn't fit into the inside of a 1:10 wheel so it doesn't have as many spokes. I also know a custom wheel maker that can make whatever you want. He charges 100 bucks for a set of 4 for a touring car sprinter etc. My painter is working with him on some 3-D styles. Stay tuned those might be coming around soon. If there is some interest in custom wheels for a dragster you guys need to let me know and I'll get him to work on some designs. I talked to him yesterday and he has his painting set-up done now. So I'm hoping I'll have my bod for the sprinter soon.


Thanks Griz! That does sound VERY nice! I'm sure those custom wheels are worth every cent, especially if he lets you make up you own pattern! Personally, I don't think I'm ready for that. Maybe if I drop all of the other hobby interest and focused solely on drag racing. For now, what Biffster showed me at Walbern should be fine. I'm sure he used the anodized aluminum for his coloring and that can easily be removed with EZ Off and some polishing there.

Definitely good information to know!

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> I've been able to replace antenna wire on every Rx I've ever owned but after messing with one of my dsm's for hours last night I gave up. So be careful with those antenna wires. I almost had it but then lifted the pad. Its a multlayer daughter board that the antenna wire fits into so lifting the pad is the kiss of death. Might work might not. Looks like it uses a slightly smaller wire than the Futaba FM replacement wire I tried to use. Can't find a Spektrum wire so I expect they want you to send them in for replacement. Now I need to figure out if I'm going to the pro system before I buy more Rx's. I need a couple now since I'm building an EDM. I hate swapping out Rx's too. Something always seems to go wrong.
> 
> Griz


I havent heard many good reviews on the DSM radios Griz. And some of the guys have had problems with the regular Spectrum system. Like loosing control when the transmitter batteries go low. I have the Pro system in my M11 and have never had a problem with it. In fact, I was racing my M18 with the radio beeping because the batteries were dead and I still had control. But that was indoors and the car was never more than 60' away from me. I wouldnt want to try that with a Dragster at 200' away! lol


----------



## griz

*Oh yes 10.5 is the limit*

I've had the tx thing also but I put a HT batteries LiPo in my transmitter and had no further problems with that. I set my alarm to go off at 10.5 volts. It starts out at 12.5v and by the end of the day still has 11.8 11.9. So that end of it is taken care of. I run a buggy 5 cell hump pack in my PM for the weight and to make sure I don't run out of power. I usually charge that one in the middle of the rounds if I get past the 2nd. But it doesn't really need it. The biggest problem I had was when I switched out RX's one day and forgot to rebind to the new car and its linkage. I had a TX battery problem and the Rx went into failsafe like it should but with the screwed up bind it was full throttle instead of partial brakes. My Pm with the .18 in it is only 1oz over the minimum with that big honker battery in it so unless I move to a .21 I doubt I'll go to a smaller battery. I have a Futaba 3pk that I need to send in to get repaired. I think I'll get that fixed and then go with the pro hrs system. I like the abs and the servo speed functions of the 3pk better than the M11. Here is a link to some more concours drag wheels I'd forgotten about http://www.jpspro.com/images/dif-wheels.jpg. He makes some killer wheels for other type cars also. Check out the site. If you talk to Paul at Walbern you can get those wheels anodized or bare. If you want to polish them tell him so he won't surface treat them. Makes it 100% easier to get them shined up since you don't have to sand through the hard layer the bead blast creates. You will want to run the plastics in the races though. The bling wheels are too heavy for top speeds.

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*League?*

I am searching the web for definitions and specifics in order to begin drafting a Goal and Purpose for HAMDRL, and am finding some interesting things. I also have deep concerns about group and personal liability if we begin inviting the general public to participate at our bi-monthly TNT and Gorilla Races.

I feel it is of vital importance to determine who we are as a group, and what our goal and purpose is. At present, we are a loosly held group with the common bond of RC drag racing. Beyond that, we lack the identity, insurance(?), organization and/or resources to "go public". I feel we must discuss this in depth before we begin inviting public participation. That is much different from a legal standpoint than inducting members into a club (I think??). What are your thoughts? Am I too conservative? Over-reacting to non-existing problems (my wife's words) [I consider it Contingency Planning]?

First: "League" "Organized competition on a weekly basis for team play".

I'm not sure we even qualify as a "league". It was a convenient peg to hang a name on that ties us to our sister organization - SAMDRL. But we sure aren't 'organized' and don't have 'competition on a weekly basis'. Maybe we could maintain that as an interim name until we formally establish a club, which by-the-way, is slow in taking form.

Anyway, how about some lively discussion and input on all of the above?
//AC//


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> I am searching the web for definitions and specifics in order to begin drafting a Goal and Purpose for HAMDRL, and am finding some interesting things. I also have deep concerns about group and personal liability if we begin inviting the general public to participate at our bi-monthly TNT and Gorilla Races.
> 
> I feel it is of vital importance to determine who we are as a group, and what our goal and purpose is. At present, we are a loosly held group with the common bond of RC drag racing. Beyond that, we lack the identity, insurance(?), organization and/or resources to "go public". I feel we must discuss this in depth before we begin inviting public participation. That is much different from a legal standpoint than inducting members into a club (I think??). What are your thoughts? Am I too conservative? Over-reacting to non-existing problems (my wife's words) [I consider it Contingency Planning]?
> 
> First: "League" "Organized competition on a weekly basis for team play".
> 
> I'm not sure we even qualify as a "league". It was a convenient peg to hang a name on that ties us to our sister organization - SAMDRL. But we sure aren't 'organized' and don't have 'competition on a weekly basis'. Maybe we could maintain that as an interim name until we formally establish a club, which by-the-way, is slow in taking form.
> 
> Anyway, how about some lively discussion and input on all of the above?
> //AC//


Time is short for me and I really shouldnt post any comments without thinking this through for a day or two. Some of these issues I have allready thought through and can answer, but I thinks its best to do so in private. Liblilty etc.

Heres the problem otherwise. Your the only true Drag racer we have in Houston that I know of. The rest of us race other forms of RC Cars and are not true drag racers!

Ponder this! What will it take to increase attendance?


----------



## PD2

The funny thing is that names have no real significance anymore. Whether you call it a league or club or team or a hang out does not really matter. What matters is what you started with AC - defining a goal, a mission, a vision of sorts. Even 2CRT has that setup and its always a cornerstone or place to return, should we get off track so to speak. It helps to guide us an insures that the group does not short an area. Think about it this way, had we not setup the vision for 2CRT the way we did, HAMDRL would not exist today. Its what enabled us to open the door to RC Drag racing, 1/18th scale onroad racing, and any other future racing that may come along. As Biff has said, with the position you are in, you are actually running with the extension of the vision from the spawning of HAMDRL via the guys that got attracted to RC Drag racing via 2CRT. That to me is huge for HAMDRL as well as for 2CRT because one group/organization/club/team did not limit its vision. So personally, I'd start there. The 2CRT side did not worry about liabilities and things like that with the charity race events we held and what not - I wouldn't have a heavy focus on that just yet. It is something that needs addressing, but today, get a dead locked focus for HAMDRL and the rest will mold around it.

My $.02!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Remember how frustrating getting the charity race going was Paul? I was getting to the point that I thought about quitting racing, shutting down the site and beating up the trophy guy! :spineyes: I just went through the same sort of apathy trying to make HAMDRL work. Its just so frustrating to want something so bad and you know itll work, but things happen so S L O W L Y...

I think AC is going through the same thing right and I feel for him! I understand his frustration. We have visions and ideas and when we open up, nothing. At least for awhile!!!

When I get like this its best for me to take a step back and let it be. I have a bad tendancy to get into a paradigm and cant think outside the box untill I take a break. When I come back, I see things in other ways.

When things like this happen I allways think back to the Biff Racing Team. It went from nothing to the hottest thing in RC in a few short years. For the guys here who wernt around back then, you wouldnt belive that when I say Bigmax and I were more well known the Brian Kinwald! LOL Im not exagerating either! On Trinitys Tech Talk, Kinwald had a thread, Matt Francis, Spashette etc all had threads going and the BRT threads left them all in the dust! Our success was based a very few and basic thoughts.

http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Factory/8050/

2CRT was based on those same principals but on a much smaller scale. Were not going worldwide. Were focusing on the Houston area and that gives us a much smaller pallette to work with not to mention a city that has been disgruntled for 10 years. I dont remember 2CRTs inception but I bet its close to 3 years, and its been frustrating the whole way. Its not growing like I would like, or expected but when I look at other Texas sites, were doing OK!

2CRT and this website takes priority and will remain my main focus. Its a little slow so that does free some of my limited time up and will allow me to do other things like being involved with HAMDRL and trying to promote parking lot bashing. Maybe im wrong, but I still belive in the basics!

Written by PD2!

*2Cool Racing Team* - _*For the RC community, by the RC enthusiast, to have fun and grow the RC hobby as well!*_

We are the 2Cool Racing Team! We are about the betterment and growth of the R/C community. A community that every one goes to the local track, parking lot, or sand lot because it's fun. One that embraces new comers looking for the same things we were looking for when we first started playing with our RC's. Ones that gets a charge out of tweaking, wrenching, and learning more from those that know best - the elders and more mature racers (I'm not talking about age here folks).

We are for the unity and unification of the RC community, not for the walls of division that separate us. We look for any and all opportunities to reach out to new and experienced, as well as young and old to promote the hobby we passionately care about.

Whatever the venue, what ever the scale, 2Cool Racing will be there! 

In addition, 2Cool Racing has been formed with the heart and passion of giving back to not only the RC community we embrace, but to the local community that allows us to have fun. That's why you will see 2Cool Racing committing itself to bringing the most exciting racing events all in the name of charity. Look for 2Cool Racing to put together off-road, on-road, and all scaled events in the Houston area that proceeds will benefit charitable organizations such as Shriner's Children's Hospital, Toys 4 Tots and many others! 

At 2Cool Racing, it's about what you give back, more than what you receive.

Look for us at your local tracks and racing venues and come by to meet the team and talk more about what we all can agree on - the fun and exciting world of RC!

On behalf of all of us at the 2Cool Racing Team, we remind you - Have fun and promote the hobby!!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Remember how frustrating getting the charity race going was Paul? I was getting to the point that I thought about quitting racing, shutting down the site and beating up the trophy guy! :spineyes: I just went through the same sort of apathy trying to make HAMDRL work. Its just so frustrating to want something so bad and you know itll work, but things happen so S L O W L Y...
> 
> I think AC is going through the same thing right and I feel for him! I understand his frustration. We have visions and ideas and when we open up, nothing. At least for awhile!!!
> 
> When I get like this its best for me to take a step back and let it be. I have a bad tendancy to get into a paradigm and cant think outside the box untill I take a break. When I come back, I see things in other ways.


This is VERY true Biffster! And yes, if AC is going through the same stuff, then I can totally empathize with him on this for sure! But slow progress and growth is strong progress and growth. Think about things that we eat - organic is always better than non-organic. They have done research that shows that nutrients that give us any benefits in non-organics are totally null and void. It's the same with this stuff.

And with the old world of BRT you have to remember some things - Trinity Tech Talk and the major manufacturers were the places to go. There were no other places to get your information so the RC racers and bashers were VERY concentrated. Now we are everywhere! Heck, think about the Houston area alone - we have 2CRT, THRC, HIRCR, Nemo Racing, and Houston RC, to name a few, that have different crowds and followings. Even if you took a sampling of those you have about 1/5th and any additional site just filters the site even further.

Putting your hear and soul into something should NEVER be to satisfy or seek acceptance from someone else. You do it because you like, have a heart for it, and do not care if 2 people or two million show up to be a part of it. As long as you believe in it and love doing it, who cares!

GIT R DUN and have SUM FUN!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Sniff*

I'm sure glad that I now folks like these last two who can put into words what most of us feel but can not say.

1987 began my passion of the rc car hobby. Today, that passion is as strong as the first time I picked up a transmitter. I only hope my health stays with me so I can get out there with everyone and run some more.


----------



## Gary

Your a vital part of this family AC and were looking up to ya for direction and input!


----------



## ddcarter3

Amen Brutha!



Gary said:


> Your a vital part of this family AC and were looking up to ya for direction and input!


----------



## Bigmax

*Make that a DOUBLE!*

Amen!


----------



## AHR43

*Still in the house*



Gary said:


> Your a vital part of this family AC and were looking up to ya for direction and input!


Thanks, guys. I haven't gone anywhere. Been wrenching on the rail. Also got something else in the works that benefits HAMDRL. Will advise when it comes together.
//AC//


----------



## AHR43

*Membership Card*

Hey guys,
I drafted up a boilerplate membership card from a template downloaded from MS Word OnLine. It prints out on a standard business card template. I sent it out via Email for a look-see. Let me know what you think.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax

*Looking Good!*

Once it gets blessed I have a card lamenater from our BRT days that will make them durable too.


----------



## AHR43

*Color Me Gone*

Hey Guys,
I'm outa here. I'm no longer interested in leadership, management, organizing or politics. Been there. Done that. Now its my time to be selfish. All I want to do is drag race my own RC car until I get too old to pull trigger. Said that from the get-go way back last October.
Whoever wants to can pick up the catch net, gorilla light and support box.
Regards,
//AC//


----------



## justinspeed79

Is it April fools already???


----------



## Bigmax

*Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!*

I'm at a loss at what is going on.


----------

